# We want these boxes Memebox!! (a suggestion thread)



## veritazy (May 14, 2014)

Just another thread to isolate our suggestions so that memespies can put them into consideration   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I want superboxes by Innisfree or Too Cool For School! With no repeat items/ crappy value (oops).


----------



## Luxx22 (May 14, 2014)

A "SLEEPING BEAUTY" memebox .


----------



## BeautyJunction (May 14, 2014)

Foot and hand treatment box, with masks, creams and scrubs.


----------



## Deareux (May 14, 2014)

I'd like to see a Holika Holika brand box! And maybe one from Lioele too!


----------



## Paulina PS (May 14, 2014)

Iope brand box!


----------



## Nina Chau (May 14, 2014)

A Pineapple theme box!


----------



## veritazy (May 14, 2014)

memeaddict said:


> A Pineapple theme box!


lol., you  :hugs3:


----------



## meaganola (May 14, 2014)

Peaches! And cherries!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 14, 2014)

dear MEMEBOX , 

i would love a summer box ,suncreams,block,balms,mists, yoghurt cooling masks, aloe vera what ever you can find. some hair perfume, sugar scrub ,you get the picture .

feel free to send some bamboo salt toothpaste in a box please.amazing stuff.

an innisfree box, general memebox,

holika holika box. please include some pig nose products in any box please.

i would also with the summer near quite like a mist box, you know various brands and mists plenty on the market in korea, thank you.

somang hair products 

another vote for too cool for school box some great products they do,

will come back to this later


----------



## OiiO (May 14, 2014)

A sun protection box would be awesome. I would also love more Mask boxes, with all new products we haven't seen yet.


----------



## veritazy (May 14, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> A "SLEEPING BEAUTY" memebox .


i wonder if they could do like a fairy tale themed box. &lt;- every girl's fantasy!

but with more spoilers this time.


----------



## Bunbunny (May 14, 2014)

Seconding the sun protection box. I will take ALL THE SUNSCREENS, please and thank you.

More mask boxes with new masks are another yes.

We've got a box for oily skin, let's get a box for dry skin!

How about a box for hyperpigmentation/scarring/uneven skin tone? Some hyaluronic acid, niacinamide, AHAs if those are popular over in Korea...


----------



## migasa (May 15, 2014)

IOPE box :wub:


----------



## BeautyJunction (May 15, 2014)

Eye care box with cream, concealer, mask, patch, products that are anti-dark circles, anti-lines, anti-puffiness and so on.


----------



## SunflowerinLC (May 15, 2014)

I would love some kind of an acne "healing" box. Something that would address acne scar healing, some "dry up the blemish pronto" kind of treatments, acne clearing masks, acne prone skin friendly moisturizers and sunscreens, etc...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## msambrosia (May 15, 2014)

I would love a sun protection box and a Holika Holika box.


----------



## LadyManah (May 15, 2014)

Tea tree box


----------



## veritazy (May 16, 2014)

msambrosia said:


> I would love a sun protection box and a Holika Holika box.


I forgotten about Holika Holika! It's such a cute brand~


----------



## Courtnee (May 16, 2014)

A forest box, a winter box amd maybe even a beach box.

As far as I've seen, I haven't found any of these, but would like to try one if they made these and the other ideas too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BelleBeryl (May 16, 2014)

Etude House box

Apieu box

Holika Holika box

Skin Food box

Innisfree box

Nature republic box

Its skin box

SU:M37 box

box for mature skin 40+ 50+ age range

going on summer holiday travel box with plenty travel size products


----------



## veritazy (May 16, 2014)

BelleBeryl said:


> going on summer holiday travel box with plenty travel size products


I like that idea. Hope they take it and come up with a Travel Beauty Box with tons to travel-size sunscreen, lotion, body oil, mist, after sun skin care etc. I am already thinking havaianas, shades and sarong!!  :smilehappyyes:


----------



## trubleu (May 16, 2014)

How about a yogurt box? Yogurt packs, sheet masks, creams, cleansers, maybe even a milky lip tint

Or a box filled with cute dessert shaped items--"Just Desserts" box hahaha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm hungry now


----------



## tessak (May 16, 2014)

I would love a Sulwhasoo box! But that's probably wishful thinking.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 19, 2014)

so we have the summer box 

the foot care box

 the waxing box 

hands up ,own up who asked for a waxing box you lot.


----------



## BeautyJunction (May 19, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> so we have the summer box
> 
> the foot care box
> 
> ...


Lol! I only wanted the foot care and an eye care mask.


----------



## meaganola (May 19, 2014)

Okay, since we seem to be able to speak these into existence, I'm going to put in a wish for a lip box! Lip mask, lip scrub, lip balm, lip stain, you name it. And I still want a peach/apple/cherry/plum box. And a staycation box. And a sleepytime box.


----------



## Saffyra (May 19, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Okay, since we seem to be able to speak these into existence, I'm going to put in a wish for a lip box! Lip mask, lip scrub, lip balm, lip stain, you name it. And I still want a peach/apple/cherry/plum box. And a staycation box. And a sleepytime box.


Ohhh, a lip box!!!  I would SO be right there!

If they put up a peach box, I will cry if it doesnt have that TonyMoly Peach Hand creme in it!  I hope they do it!  I will buy it just for that!


----------



## veritazy (May 19, 2014)

Whoa, we got what we asked. MUT-ers unite!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Its 1.30am..glad I dropped by. Now back to studies. 

Wait, am I hairy enough to want the 4-5 items in the waxing box?? 

I haven't tried any of the hair expellers from Korea...anyone thinking about picking that up?



  :wacko:


----------



## LisaLeah (May 19, 2014)

Here are some of my wishlist boxes...

1. LUXURY box. A box of pampering filled with high end Korean brands. Sulwahasoo (sp?) Amore Pacific etc. They can even make it a superbox, but of deluxe samples.

2. ANCIENT SECRETS box- a box of time honored Korean magical mystical ingredients and products. This one is a winner. Gimme now!

3. GOLD &amp; PEARL box - products that contain gold extract (big in Korea) and pearl powder. (also big in Korea)

4. BB Box- a box for everything BB. A ton of best selling and most innovative BB creams to sample. BB primers...BB cleansers...BB everything!

5. MANI/PEDI box - everything from the most innovative polishes, to paraffin treatments, to finger and foot masks to cuticle creams. I live in NYC and there is a Korean nail salon on every corner of every street. They know what they are doing. Give it to us in a box!

6. BUBBLE Box. A box of happy skin and body loving bubble products. Oxygenated Bubble Face wash, Oxygenated bubble mask. Bubble bath,  Bubble tea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

7. TOOL Kit. A box filled with an assortment of Korean beauty tools. From some of their unique loofahs and charcoal sponges, to quality make up brushes, heated eyelash curlers, vibrating mascara etc

8. WEIRD Korea box- a box filled with some of the weirdest and wackiest Korean products and accessories on the market. Give it to us. The stranger the better. We won't judge.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And for Christmas...

9. A REINDEER Box. Deer Antlers are a hot ingredient in many traditional Korean skincare.  And supposedly highly effective. Put all these products in a box and HO HO HO you go!

@Memebox, if you go with any of the suggestions any of us have listed in this thread...and if you can't give us acknowledgment, then at least give us Memepoints in our accounts!

@Moderator, can someone put Memebox in the name of this thread? We want to make sure they can find it!


----------



## LisaLeah (May 19, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Okay, since we seem to be able to speak these into existence, I'm going to put in a wish for a lip box! Lip mask, lip scrub, lip balm, lip stain, you name it. And I still want a peach/apple/cherry/plum box. And a staycation box. And a sleepytime box.


And hello...yeah...I would LOVE a lip box!

Awesome idea. This box would make the top of my list.


----------



## veritazy (May 20, 2014)

@@LisaLeah lol @ weird memebox! heheh...

you are right! Korea is like the meccah of bb creams. Its strange there isn't one yet.


----------



## Courtnee (May 20, 2014)

OK, so I totally love all the ideas, even the WEIRD KOREA box, it sounds so, well, WEIRD!!! Lol.

I edited the thread title for you/us. I do wonder if they are secretly lurking around taking these ideas. -_0

The waxing one seems really really cool.


----------



## veritazy (May 20, 2014)

Courtnee &lt;3 said:


> OK, so I totally love all the ideas, even the WEIRD KOREA box, it sounds so, well, WEIRD!!! Lol.
> 
> I edited the thread title for you/us. I do wonder if they are secretly lurking around taking these ideas. -_0
> 
> The waxing one seems really really cool.


in that case they could collab with the mods and send an MUT special code via pm to us~ haha a girl can only dream...

Thank you for changing the title~~   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Maekawaii (May 20, 2014)

*Skin Food Superbox*

*INNISFREE Superbox*

*Nature Republic Superbox*

*3 Concept Eyes Superbox*


----------



## LiLy07 (May 20, 2014)

Mizon box

Laneige box


----------



## goldendarter (May 20, 2014)

Maekawaii said:


> Skin Food Superbox
> 
> INNISFREE Superbox
> 
> ...


Ooh, I second a 3CE box!


----------



## LisaLeah (May 20, 2014)

Courtnee &lt;3 said:


> OK, so I totally love all the ideas, even the WEIRD KOREA box, it sounds so, well, WEIRD!!! Lol.
> 
> I edited the thread title for you/us. I do wonder if they are secretly lurking around taking these ideas. -_0
> 
> The waxing one seems really really cool.


Thank you for editing the title.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 20, 2014)

I would love a weird box. Can you add one of those eye brow razor sticks they are so cool

Maybe a accessory box. Brushes, curlers . Razors. Sponges, body exfoliation , spatulas ( not as big as the last one in the box)


----------



## Maekawaii (May 20, 2014)

_*Skin Care Box for specific type of skin.* Since we get so much skin care products from Memebox anyway, I think they should launched a Series Box that is targeted for our individual needs. Complete products that we can use for Morning and Evening Skin care routine (cleanser, toner, essence, AM/PM moisturizer, mask/expoliate etc.). Most of the times we get products that are not really suitable for our skin type (since they randomly pick the products)._

*Normal Skin Care Box*

*Combination Skin Care Box*

*Oily Skin Care Box*

*Dry Skin Care Box*

*Acne Prone Skin Care Box*

*Sensitive Skin Care Box*

*Mature Skin Care Box*


----------



## LadyManah (May 21, 2014)

*pokes memebox*

I'm still waiting for the tea tree box~

If you could also make a coffee box, that'd be awesome, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 


Lorna ljblog said:


> I would love a weird box. Can you add one of those eye brow razor sticks they are so cool
> 
> 
> Maybe a accessory box. Brushes, curlers . Razors. Sponges, body exfoliation , spatulas ( not as big as the last one in the box)



I love those eyebrow sticks. As long as it is not a waxing box, I am all for weird themes, which is why I bought office lady, lol. I secretly hope they put those feminine products in there.

Maybe a shaving box :lol:


----------



## Theblondeangel (May 21, 2014)

Sooo many good suggestions!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  These are my wishes

K-pop Memebox: With items to re-create the poular look (eyeliner, pearl liner, liptint etc)
SPA Memebox: With everything we need for an at-home spa treatment. (scrub, foot file/care products, nail polish, hair and face mask, etc)
Laneige Superbox
Baviphat Superbox
"Drugstore" memebox (like a mix of etude house, skinfood, innisfree etc) 
Strawberry Memebox: Anything strawberry is a weakness of mine.. I would buy two of these! xD


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 21, 2014)

I would love to have an oil based box, i.e. oil cleansers, face oil, bath oil, etc.


----------



## veritazy (May 21, 2014)

I forgotten to suggest a Korean Holy Grail box. 

Like include some of the bestsellers from 6-8 different brands in Korea!


----------



## Animezing (May 21, 2014)

_I would really love it if Memebox would put together a box of products that contained bee venom and bird's nest. They can call the box "The birds and the Bees"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  Maybe some Nature's Republic bee venom cleansing foam, toner, &amp; spot treatment. For the birds nest portion of the products Prestige bird's nest cream, gel mask, &amp; The Face Shop soothing BN gel mask. Also would love to gift a syn-ake theme box to my mom containing anything from this page of products would be fine by me http://en.koreadepart.com/cosmetics/.0006033/. I think she'd love to try the TONYMOLY intense care syn-ake eye mask - sounds so relaxing._
_ _


----------



## lorizav (May 21, 2014)

I would love a perfume box, not like the scent boxes with various products in one scent, but a variety of different perfumes. I loved the Rose Mine perfume gel or whatever it is. Maybe a oh, the packaging is too damn cute box, I also second the peaches and cherries or a whole fruit salad!


----------



## paradoxnerd (May 21, 2014)

Hmm,

Aritaum superbox, hopefully with a honey melting tint

Collagen box, my skin loves collagen creams

Innisfree superbox, I want to try their products really bad

Sensitive skin box, my poor skin is unfortunately sensitive

Lol, sorry I've been lurking around here but I'm shy so it took me a while to work up the nerve to post.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 22, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> Hmm,
> 
> Aritaum superbox, hopefully with a honey melting tint
> 
> ...


I would LOVE a Collagen box! That is a winner. Glad you posted...don't be shy...and hello!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 22, 2014)

the problem with a perfume box ,is that it can not be shipped most countries in uk ,europe, asia,canada would have there boxes burnt at customs as you can not send ,and it would have to be shipped not flown over.

i would like a cherry and peach box added to my list in my above post i posted. products with pearl,birds nest are also fab.a few lip scrubs to do.


----------



## ellabella10 (May 22, 2014)

I would like a bath/shower box - bubble baths, shower gels, bath bombs, oils etc etc.  Preferably nothing would contain soap and would be PH balanced as otherwise I wouldn't be able to use it - eczema.


----------



## formul8edphrase (May 22, 2014)

Jumping in; hi!

Thirding a SKINFOOD superbox -- I heart that brand so much.

Whitening/brightening box

Hand box - creams, masks, nail treatments (I know polish has shipping hazards in the US, but cuticle oils or strengthening treatments should be ok)

Anti-aging box - wrinkle fill, collagen, Q10, syn-ake

Serums/Ampules box - these are generally the most expensive items, so a sampler would be amazing

Rainy day box - treatments that take time, like foot peels or masks or hair packs, just a collection of products to put on when you're stuck at home 

Sick day box - products for calming and soothing skin, products for depuffing eyes, blemish spot products (all problems I have when sick, ha)

They probably already had most of these in the past; I've only been memeboxing for a month.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## paradoxnerd (May 22, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I would LOVE a Collagen box! That is a winner. Glad you posted...don't be shy...and hello!


Yeah a Collagen box would be an insta-buy. There wouldn't be any hesitation. And hello to you too!


----------



## veritazy (May 23, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> Jumping in; hi!
> 
> Sick day box - products for calming and soothing skin, products for depuffing eyes, blemish spot products (all problems I have when sick, ha)


Yes, please!

And seconding the fruit box too~ Even cuter if they come in fruit print packaging *drools*


----------



## rachelshine (May 23, 2014)

@@LisaLeah, you should just work for Meme cuz I want all your suggestions, especially the accessories box!! 

Can we get a purple box?? Ya, blue/orange/red are nice, BUT PURPLE. GIVE ME PURPLE.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 23, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> @@LisaLeah, you should just work for Meme cuz I want all your suggestions, especially the accessories box!!
> 
> Can we get a purple box?? Ya, blue/orange/red are nice, BUT PURPLE. GIVE ME PURPLE.


Ha! I actually have launched and grown many beauty brands over the years. So I actually do things like this!


----------



## biancardi (May 23, 2014)

would love a

coffee box

coconut box

plum box (purple would do, but I love plum!)

spice box - but that could already be the oriental medicine one - I would love ginseng, ginger &amp; mint  products...

tea tree box


----------



## makeupsnob (May 23, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> dear MEMEBOX ,
> 
> i would love a summer box ,suncreams,block,balms,mists, yoghurt cooling masks, aloe vera what ever you can find. some hair perfume, sugar scrub ,you get the picture .
> 
> ...


Ooh OOhhh Yes Yes a Mist box!!!! Please do a mist box. The Tool Cool For School Mist was AWESOME!!! I wouldnt mind that again.


----------



## meaganola (May 23, 2014)

I would love a shower box.  Not a *bath* box because that would probably have soaks and things that require a bathtub.  *Shower*.  Five-minute hair masks, shower steamer tabs, body wash, I don't even know what else, but I do know that bath sets usually have things I can't use because of the bathtub thing!


----------



## veritazy (May 26, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I would love a shower box.  Not a *bath* box because that would probably have soaks and things that require a bathtub.  *Shower*.  Five-minute hair masks, shower steamer tabs, body wash, I don't even know what else, but I do know that bath sets usually have things I can't use because of the bathtub thing!


They had a Hair &amp; body box and then a footcare box. About time to do a Lush-inspired box like the one you said. Even a nice after-shower misting lotion (like Girligo) would be awesome~


----------



## biancardi (May 26, 2014)

I would love  a shower box - body gels, body scrubs, soaps, after shower lotions, mists, oils....yummmmm


----------



## paradoxnerd (May 26, 2014)

A Tea superbox filled with products that contain tea (not actual tea for drinking)

I've seen many milk tea products that could go in there.


----------



## ievutuce (May 26, 2014)

I would love a teeth box? I mean everyone loves a nice bright smile. Whitening strips, toothpaste, floss etc. Not the most fun, but I think it would be interesting. 

OR just a flawless body box? In this I mean anti cellulite creams and gels (I hear they are supposed to be amazing), as only 2% of women don't have cellulite. Massagers, scrubs, oils. Anything to make the skin look flawless? I know there is a hair and body box but they don't seem to have a focus.


----------



## biancardi (May 26, 2014)

ievutuce said:


> I would love a teeth box? I mean everyone loves a nice bright smile. Whitening strips, toothpaste, floss etc. Not the most fun, but I think it would be interesting.
> 
> OR just a flawless body box? In this I mean anti cellulite creams and gels (I hear they are supposed to be amazing), as only 2% of women don't have cellulite. Massagers, scrubs, oils. Anything to make the skin look flawless? I know there is a hair and body box but they don't seem to have a focus.


since they are just starting out with themes, yes, I could see a taming your mane box (for those who have curly hair - so jealous) or a boost your roots (for those like me - fine, oily hair that needs volume)

lots of possibilities for that!! 

I would love a TEETH box (oral hygiene).  Rinses, toothpastes (powder ones on the go), whiteners...


----------



## ievutuce (May 26, 2014)

How about a beach ready box? This should include items from summer box, foot box and waxing box. But merged into one affordable box?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 26, 2014)

the weird box,

the mist box

and a cleanser box to include baking soda cleansers, oils,scrubs, cream cleansers, black soap , and yes I'm going to ask again  for some pig pore cleansing products.

a body mist, solid perfume,deodorant , hair perfume mist all in one box please.

feel free to do this as  a bundle or 3 separate boxes ,

and @MEMEBOX we are still awaiting the too cool for school super box please, so many deodorants, mists,gels,cleansers, etc we need this brand box please.


----------



## veritazy (May 26, 2014)

@@Lorna ljblog I think those scented things you listed might be in the scent boxes~~ And thats like another month of waiting...aaaa~~

Aso waiting for the TCFS box. I hope it doesn't come out with Holika Holika or Innisfree. I'll be pawning off stuff to buy those hahah   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daynpitseleh (May 26, 2014)

I am seconding the idea of a purple box and a lip box.

I'd also love a nail polish box (I originally thought they might not want to do this because of shipping hazards and stuff, but I'm assuming based on the spoilers that there is a polish in the blue colorbox).

I would be all over a "cute packaging" box. Like, the Etude House animal hand lotions, Tony Moly animal lip glosses, etc.


----------



## Yingtaobang (May 27, 2014)

I would love a "NO REPEATS" box

That is all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (May 28, 2014)

Yingtaobang said:


> I would love a "NO REPEATS" box
> 
> That is all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Word.

It seems they are just forcefully selling us stuff if we keep seeing the same products!

Sign the "no-repeats" petition here!~~


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 28, 2014)

i would like a enprani dear dreams come true branded super box, 

obviously it would have the bounce cream,

 or the melted cheese cream,

moistful boostskin

treatment ampoule mask

waterfall cream.

please memebox


----------



## Paulina PS (May 28, 2014)

Oh yes, I second the Enprani Dear box!


----------



## flushblush (May 28, 2014)

I also like the idea of a "cute" box filled with products that have cute packaging! Or at least a Tonymoly Box 2 or a;t fox box. a;t fox's packaging is really gorgeous; I'd love to see more of their line.

ETA: Just read the rest of the thread, and I love the Tool Box and Lip Box ideas!


----------



## ievutuce (May 28, 2014)

Naked box for body and hair. (unpacked)

Or a luckyboxy for boxes 6-10, since I've missed those. ;(


----------



## BelleBeryl (May 30, 2014)

A seasonal winter holiday/Christmas box

A Korean sleeping pack box with deluxe size and small jars of sleeping packs


----------



## Malaperelka (May 30, 2014)

IOPE box, HERA box, Anti-hairloss box, Anti-Cellulite/fat burn box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 31, 2014)

ievutuce said:


> I would love a teeth box? I mean everyone loves a nice bright smile. Whitening strips, toothpaste, floss etc. Not the most fun, but I think it would be interesting.
> 
> OR just a flawless body box? In this I mean anti cellulite creams and gels (I hear they are supposed to be amazing), as only 2% of women don't have cellulite. Massagers, scrubs, oils. Anything to make the skin look flawless? I know there is a hair and body box but they don't seem to have a focus.


I would love a teeth box and I'd be ALL OVER a box that was anti-cellulite and stuff like that!!



biancardi said:


> since they are just starting out with themes, yes, I could see a taming your mane box (for those who have curly hair - so jealous) or a boost your roots (for those like me - fine, oily hair that needs volume)
> 
> lots of possibilities for that!!
> 
> I would love a TEETH box (oral hygiene).  Rinses, toothpastes (powder ones on the go), whiteners...


Tame your mane box would be awesome!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 31, 2014)

I missed the hair box! We need one that is intensive on hair treatments and oils! There seem to be some fantastic products for dry hair and I want them all!


----------



## veritazy (May 31, 2014)

Alright, I'm summing up what I love so far from this thread~ (I like too many I think it's difficult to choose  :laughno:   :laughno:   :laughno: )

It is quite a spectacular list;



Spoiler



1.Still loving the *Too Cool For School box*- yes yes yes please please please

2. Loving the teeth box too, but how bout a *Smile Box? *Like @@ievutuce said,  whitening strips, toothpaste,... but with breath freshener, some cool-toned lipstick to fight stains , (ideas from @meaganola) lip scrubs and lip balms! 

3. Idea from @@flushblush : *Cute Box* ! Why not, I'm a sucker for packaging, even more so if reusable. This could sell very well as gifts for friendship day (August 3rd, 2014 I believe!)

4. *Oil-Based box *by @@puppymomofthree --- oil cleansers, face oil, bath oil, body oil etc-- since we adored the caviar oil, why not.

5. *Korean Holy Grail box*--include some of the bestsellers from 6-8 different top/ awesome brands in Korea!

6. Since many have suggested various fruits, a *Fruit Salad Box* lol~ Peaches, cherries, strawberries, just any fruit out there~ Bonus: fruit-like packaging

7. @@ellabella10, @biancardi and @meaganola pitched the ideas of a *Bath Box* ---somewhat inspired by Lush, with cute bath bombs, hair essences, bubble makers, moisturizing body gels that smells heavenly ...omg I'm sold already

8. Yes @@LisaLeah , I hear you~ I want it too: *BB Box*---a box for everything BB. A ton of best selling and most innovative BB creams to sample. BB primers...BB cleansers...BB everything! I don't mind 20 deluxe samples of BB creams LOL

9. A few suggested the *Beauty Tools box*-- I would love to see a beauty blender dupe, lovely angled brushes, cute lash curlers, face razors, eyebrow kit, etc

10. @@paradoxnerd 's *Tea Box* sounds like something madhatter would love-- Green Tea latte masks, scrubs, actual green tea powder (this is so rare!), mist, toner, emulsions

And of course boxes everyone seem to love/want;

- Enprani Box

- Mist Box

- Collagen box

- Weird box   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

- Innisfree Box

-3CE box

-Laneige box

and...drumrolls: *No-Repeats-Failproof-100% Box &lt;- *you are guaranteed to adore ALL the items. yes, I'm being greedy  :laughno:



....there are just too many~~ I'll apologize beforehand as I can't quote everyone and everything!  :sdrop:

ok, off to bed, nites!


----------



## Emma Rose McIntosh (Jun 5, 2014)

I personally would love an all about the eyes box.  Eye creams, eyeliner, mascara, brow stuff too!

The cute box sounds awesome.  I am also a sucker for packaging.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 5, 2014)

Aha! I totally missed that there was a suggestion thread! Yay! I love this thread. Thanks for tagging me @@veritazy! I posted this in the main thread, but here is what I'd like to see...

I'm going to put this out into the Memebox universe! Because I feel that I am going to wait forever for a #1 to become available again lol.....I would like a chocolate box, the color black (since they had red, blue, orange), sugar box (have they had one of those yet??), a candy scented box (chocolate, vanilla, caramel, etc.), or a luxury spa day box. :smilehappyyes:


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 5, 2014)

CheshireCookie said:


> Aha! I totally missed that there was a suggestion thread! Yay! I love this thread. Thanks for tagging me @@veritazy! I posted this in the main thread, but here is what I'd like to see...
> 
> I'm going to put this out into the Memebox universe! Because I feel that I am going to wait forever for a #1 to become available again lol.....I would like a chocolate box, the color black (since they had red, blue, orange), sugar box (have they had one of those yet??), a candy scented box (chocolate, vanilla, caramel, etc.), or a luxury spa day box. :smilehappyyes:


It could happen, memebox has made a few of our suggestions into boxes already.


----------



## LadyManah (Jun 5, 2014)

Enprani box

My life would be complete


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 6, 2014)

Oh....my.....god.....they came out with a Cacao box :w00t:


----------



## Renata P (Jun 6, 2014)

I hoped they could issue IOPE box as they have really good discounts for Iope cosmetics at their Korean Memebox store. Still waiting. I thought also about "from Jeju Island box".


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 6, 2014)

Do not interested in the 2 new boxes out collagen and cocoa


----------



## biancardi (Jun 6, 2014)

coffee box

coconut box

sugar box


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 6, 2014)

Serum box or toner box!  Send them all to me!


----------



## veritazy (Jun 6, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Serum box or toner box!  Send them all to me!


Oooh totally love that. But I think the Skin Care box would be pretty close.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 6, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Oooh totally love that. But I think the Skin Care box would be pretty close.


I know, but I am highly allergic to most creams, so I am always having to trade away tons of eye creams, face creams, etc, so I would adore skincare without creams.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 7, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Here are some of my wishlist boxes...
> 
> 1. LUXURY box. A box of pampering filled with high end Korean brands. Sulwahasoo (sp?) Amore Pacific etc. They can even make it a superbox, but of deluxe samples.
> 
> ...


I had a BUBBLE box wish-listed above...

but now that they have one, I'm not sure I want it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyone getting the Bubble box?


----------



## biancardi (Jun 7, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I had a BUBBLE box wish-listed above...
> 
> but now that they have one, I'm not sure I want it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Anyone getting the Bubble box?


me! I am . I got the O&amp; Soapberry Bubble cleanser and I love it, so I had to get a box o' bubbles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 7, 2014)

I ordered the bubble pop too! Saw a video on carbonated water in skincare a while back, it totally convinced me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I really want a strawberry box asap!!


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 7, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I ordered the bubble pop too! Saw a video on carbonated water in skincare a while back, it totally convinced me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I really want a strawberry box asap!!


Oh, me too! Strawberry would be fantastic! And I'd go for any red fruit really but strawberries are the best   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Jun 7, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Oh, me too! Strawberry would be fantastic! And I'd go for any red fruit really but strawberries are the best   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Since Koreans are huge on Omija, I am surprised we haven't seen the berries yet! We need an introduction to this red fruit   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 8, 2014)

Totally! I've seen that Skinfood has alot of berry lines I think (?) I'd settle for cherry or raspberries too ^-^


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 8, 2014)

Well we now have value range

http://us.memebox.com/value-sets

More enabling


----------



## athy (Jun 9, 2014)

Lips box: Lip products! Allllll the cool lipsticks, balms and glosses  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Secret Key box: So many wonderful secret key products in these boxes! I'm such a fan, can't believe no one's suggested this one yet!

Pink memebox: My favourite colour =) One of the best/most versatile colours to put on your face, hands down!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 9, 2014)

since their global boxes are doing themes, I wish they would do a pore and fermented box in the global area - just to keep the price point down a bit and also give more items (deluxe sizes vs full sizes)

they added another pore &amp; fermented box, but they are super boxes.


----------



## Jane George (Jun 9, 2014)

Skinfood, tony moly, dear by Enprani and re:cipe.

Cherry blossom too please


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 9, 2014)

athy said:


> Lips box: Lip products! Allllll the cool lipsticks, balms and glosses  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Secret Key box: So many wonderful secret key products in these boxes! I'm such a fan, can't believe no one's suggested this one yet!
> 
> Pink memebox: My favourite colour =) One of the best/most versatile colours to put on your face, hands down!


I was thinking about Secret Key box yesterday   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 9, 2014)

the problem I have is that memebox inflates the secret key products SO much.

like - in my upcoming honey box - they value a secret key product at 41.00 and yet I can find it for less than 10.00 on other sites


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 10, 2014)

you know what after getting dressed a minute ago, 

i used my last korean deo a friend had got me and a japanese  perfumed body spray today and it got me thinking .

i would like a personal care type box,

deodorants and body spray box, well we all need deodorant a day be it a foam,a stone, a solid,a spray, a roll on, a powder, etc and a little body spray  in the bag,locker,on the dressing table is always welcome,


----------



## migasa (Jun 10, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> you know what after getting dressed a minute ago,
> 
> i used my last korean deo a friend had got me and a japanese  perfumed body spray today and it got me thinking .
> 
> ...


In Korea deodorants aren't popular


----------



## ievutuce (Jun 10, 2014)

migasa said:


> In Korea deodorants aren't popular


Really? What do they use then?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 10, 2014)

ievutuce said:


> Really? What do they use then?


It was that they sweat less and have little body hair but since 2010 the deodorant market has rocketed in Korea hemse why Nivea tonly moly and étude house are ploughing money into the market now. Women are the newest recruits and men still tend to shun using hemse the celeb endorsements. But they are becoming a huge market I got a Devine peach one and there classic berry scent. And they are a little more imaginative than than the basic types we buy . The powders seem good as the sponge applicator also seems to keeps the skin cleaner and dryer.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 11, 2014)

we should have a pamper set box, you know a total veg out at home good old treat box.

maybe we will get one with the warmer weather creeping in.

and man i.e. been looking in the online stores they do like there health products don't they slimming patches ,healthy living drinks,creme, but I'm not sure if that will be like the ginseng andgurana in the medicine box.


----------



## Courtnee (Jun 11, 2014)

A bed time box would be super...

It could have...

Night eye cream,

Night rejuvenating cream for the body,

Sleep mask (not a actual bed mask, but its a fruity mask that helps keep skin soft and plump, you use it right before bed),

Lip conditioner in the form of a lip balm/cream,

And to top it all off.....

Taadaa!!!! A pair of fluffy slippers (black, white, yellow, pink, purple, blue, fluro green or any other colour there is).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This would be awesome! *crazy*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 11, 2014)

I'd like a shaping or slimming box with some body patches, ampoules and oils. And a massager would be nice. It would be a good box for summer.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 11, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> we should have a pamper set box, you know a total veg out at home good old treat box.
> 
> maybe we will get one with the warmer weather creeping in.
> 
> and man i.e. been looking in the online stores they do like there health products don't they slimming patches ,healthy living drinks,creme, but I'm not sure if that will be like the ginseng andgurana in the medicine box.


super box 37 just released!  At Home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://us.memebox.com/superbox-1784#.U5gogBCKW3Q


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 11, 2014)

A HEALTH FOOD BOX!!

Yeaaaaa. I know there is collegen pills, and other stuff they have related to beauty/health


----------



## athy (Jun 11, 2014)

I HAVE AN ADDITION TO THIS.

NOT VIP EXCLUDED BOXES.

(Until everyone on this forum are VIP that is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) *shiftyeyes*


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 11, 2014)

As far as colors and luxury, I think a gold or silver box (or precious metals) would be gorgeous!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 18, 2014)

What about a Innisfree or Nature Republic super/memebox (idc lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) 

Both of them are natural and of great quality. Tried loads of stuff from Innisfree and never been dissapointed. 

AND I want a LIP only box; lip gloss, tint, lipstick, scrubs and balms etc. Would be amazing  :wub:   :wub:


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 20, 2014)

They just launched an OMG box!

Which is exactly like the WEIRD box I had on my wish list.

Looks fantastic! I just bought 2.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Jun 20, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> They just launched an OMG box!
> 
> Which is exactly like the WEIRD box I had on my wish list.
> 
> Looks fantastic! I just bought 2.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Exactly! I was just headed here to be all, "Yaaaaay! @@LisaLeah's wish was granted!" :wizard:


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 20, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Exactly! I was just headed here to be all, "Yaaaaay! @@LisaLeah's wish was granted!" :wizard:


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You know what they say, "be careful what you wish for"


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 20, 2014)

Can I please have a TEA BOX?

Please, Memebox?


----------



## ievutuce (Jun 20, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Can I please have a TEA BOX?
> 
> Please, Memebox?


the mini 3 was pretty tea based, maybe you should ask them to restock?


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 20, 2014)

ievutuce said:


> the mini 3 was pretty tea based, maybe you should ask them to restock?


That was what gave me the idea but I want full sizes!  If they restock Mini #3 I will snap that up so fast!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 20, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> That was what gave me the idea but I want full sizes!  If they restock Mini #3 I will snap that up so fast!


me TOO!!

I want a GINGER box. PLEASE.


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 21, 2014)

I want a World Cup football box - Memebox hear me out!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  :wub:


----------



## veritazy (Jun 21, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I want a World Cup football box - Memebox hear me out!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  :wub:


Intrigued. What would be in it I wonder?


----------



## biancardi (Jun 21, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Intrigued. What would be in it I wonder?


a good foot spray!!  I purchased a missa ginger &amp; vinegar foot mist on beautynetkorea and I love it!

maybe a cool water bottle, sunscreen, body mists/coolers.


----------



## veritazy (Jun 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> a good foot spray!!  I purchased a missa ginger &amp; vinegar foot mist on beautynetkorea and I love it!
> 
> maybe a cool water bottle, sunscreen, body mists/coolers.


gimme all the mists! its going to be warmer in a few weeks so yeah. 

done using the TCFS. on to my dr.young one.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 21, 2014)

veritazy said:


> gimme all the mists! its going to be warmer in a few weeks so yeah.
> 
> done using the TCFS. on to my dr.young one.


I'm in love with the O'sum aloe vera mist, sadly it's almost gone, so I'd appriciate more mists too! Hopefully they put some in the summer box and/or cooling box etc.


----------



## veritazy (Jun 21, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I'm in love with the O'sum aloe vera mist, sadly it's almost gone, so I'd appriciate more mists too! Hopefully they put some in the summer box and/or cooling box etc.


Yeah, that one is looongg gone lol. The humidity here is nonexistent. 

I think this calls for a..... WATER BOX! &lt;--someone actually suggested something similar

Mists, essences, ampoules, toners-only box.

I don't need anymore makeup at the moment...i think. Or cleansers. 

Throw in 2 mists, and I am a happy camper.


----------



## memeaddicted (Jun 23, 2014)

I wish for:

a memebox with a body shaping/pampering theme. Like skin firming creams, cellulite creams, a good and effective peeling, a bath soak (milk, seaweed, essential oils) ,a body treatment, and also a shimmering oil, and why not a pillow spray?

a hydration box for skin!

an all you need for traveling box (top to toe) with deluxe samples. Shampoo with conditioner, leave in oil, cleanser, toner, moistruriser, hand cream..and a mini hairbrush,


----------



## veritazy (Jun 23, 2014)

@@memeaddicted yeah any hydration stuff. I need to stock up for winter.

end of august shipping is fine, i can wait memebox   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 24, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@memeaddicted yeah any hydration stuff. I need to stock up for winter.
> 
> end of august shipping is fine, i can wait memebox   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


advice for winter; keep all white facial creams for winter and all gel time facial creams for summer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 29, 2014)

I want a "Face makeup" box which should have the following inside; bb/cc cream, primer, eyebrow pencil, cream blusher, maybe a eyeliner and a tint!! ^^


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 29, 2014)

Would like to see a lip box. Lip stains, lip glosses, lip plumpers, lip scrubs, etc.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 29, 2014)

Still waiting on

coconut box (could be a scent box)

ginger box

honey box 2

a bath box (full of body gels, lotions, butters, scrubs, mists, perhaps some bathing tools (mitts, scrubbers))

Green Color Box

Scentbox - mango, pineapple, lime, papaya, apples


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm jumping on the purple color box train.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 29, 2014)

Oooh yea! 

More (MUCH MORE) Color &amp; scent boxes. We'd buy them all I assure you memebox spies  :wub:  

Scent box that I'd like to see: Vanilla, Lemon, Random Flowers, Strawberry, Fruits in general  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Color Boxes: Pink, Purple/Lilac, Green, Yellow, Black/White 

Pretty much every color and every scent


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 29, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Oooh yea!
> 
> More (MUCH MORE) Color &amp; scent boxes. We'd buy them all I assure you memebox spies  :wub:
> 
> ...


Turquoise and nude too!


----------



## ChullBird (Jun 29, 2014)

Color boxes in pink, purple, nude, turquoise, and green- in my mind it would be all seafoam/minty greens.

Agree on the lip box, I'd like to see an eye box as well. I'd like it to be full of those sexy gel pencil liners. Wouldn't mind one with just blushes either.

Basically all I'm saying is: give me everything. I want it all.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 29, 2014)

A blush box would rock!! I am obsessed with blushes and lip/cheek stains.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 29, 2014)

my green box would be for the fall - deep hunter greens, olives, sparkling green-blues with silver shot thru it, greens with bronze shimmers.    Since we order a few months ahead of time, I would want a deeper green box for the fall/winter months  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

in case memespies are reading this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ChullBird (Jun 29, 2014)

I guess I didn't really take the whole order now get it two months later thing into consideration.

In that case, can we have an ox blood color box too?


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 29, 2014)

I vote for:

A Tea Box

A Honey Box #2

A Princess Box


----------



## lorizav (Jun 29, 2014)

Memebox,

Since I think we have proven you are lurking on this thread and occasionally granting our wishes. Let me keep wishing myself into the poorhouse then

yesssss A purple color box. And pink

A BB box. Maybe some full size more inexpensive ones and some deluxe samples of the pricier ones

restock the scent box trio

AND more scent boxes like peach, cherry, apple. With body mists and cute Handcream

Please restock Naked boxes 18, 15, 14

Ummm mists like TCFS

Oh and one one suggestion maybe this has to do with how fast they have grown and maybe haven't caught up with themselves but when I find something I would like to purchase I usually can't get it from the meme store and am forced to go to competitors to buy it. I would like to see something along the Birchbox model, that at least new items coming out in the boxes are available for purchase and maybe a reward points system. Anyone with me on this? I just dropped a bunch of money on a competitors site because I needed to repurchase things meme introduced me to. It would seem like they are losing money on that part. anyone else done the same?


----------



## biancardi (Jun 29, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> I guess I didn't really take the whole order now get it two months later thing into consideration.
> 
> In that case, can we have an ox blood color box too?


YES!!   I would buy that one as well....

I would also love a dark sunset box - deep rust, yellows, browns with red in them - think New England in the fall - lol


----------



## ChullBird (Jun 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> YES!!   I would buy that one as well....
> 
> I would also love a dark sunset box - deep rust, yellows, browns with red in them - think New England in the fall - lol


Yes yes yes! Get out of my head.


----------



## ChullBird (Jun 29, 2014)

Also- yes to a peach scent box!


----------



## veritazy (Jun 29, 2014)

hmmmm I see yummy box ideas. 
Yes to *pink boxes*. (aren't memebox pink to begin with. they need the contents to be pink as well!)

And it will be fall soon, so a *Fall Box* for end of August/ early September? (since we had Summer Box)

Featuring @@biancardi 's idea of sunset colors, a good body lotion as the weather gets dry, a nice pampering face spa treatment (that is not a sheet mask tyvm) and other awesome skincare stuff for exfoliation and rejuvenation.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 29, 2014)

*YES I love this thread!*

Memebox ideas:

Superbox: *PUMPKIN BOX*!! _(for october but pumpkins not halloween theme,, everything with pumpkins  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)_

Special edition *Raspberry box*!_ (witch 100% natural ingredients because else it's too chemical) _

Special edition* 100% Organic box*! _(skincare and a bit makeup)_

Superbox* Snow White box *_(like the apple handcream from Tonymoly, whitening cream from SecretKey etc)_

Superbox* Honeybox 2*_ (because we love honey!)_

Memeshop Ideas!

_*SecretKey Sale* (Up to 50% it will come in handy because I'll probably buy everything from the sale! (done it with recipe by nature and secret nature!)_

*Ampoule &amp; essence Sale* _(all ampoules and essences from the memeshop in sale up to 50%)_

If these spies see this and Memebox listens I'll be broke! but with lots of love for Memebox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jun 29, 2014)

As long as we're doing the wishing well thing again, I'll repeat and add to my previous wishes!

I've been pleading for a peach/apple/cherry/plum/strawberry Scentbox for a while now, and I'm going to repeat that wish now!  Not the blossoms.  The fruits themselves.  Ideally, each box would be a different fruit.  Orange -- either the fruit or the blossom -- would be great, too.

Shower box!  Not bath.  Shower.  Hair masks, scrubs, body wash, shower steamer tabs.  If you can use it while standing up in under five minutes, it belongs here!

All about lips, but no lipstick/gloss.  It would be all about getting your lips *ready* for the finishing color!  Scrubs, masks, balms, primers, etc. 

We did get a spa box, but that wasn't quite what I meant by staycation.  I guess I was thinking more like a mini box:   Travel sizes of shower gel, shampoo, toothpaste (yes, toothpaste!  I loved the Marvis minis we received in the first Glossybox because they were fancy and not something I would normally buy!), lotion, a room mist -- all of the goodies you would want to see in a hotel bathroom amenities kit.  I don't normally actually *go* anywhere on my vacations, but it's fun to have a little set of things like this to use during my required-by-law (I work at a bank) week off work! 

I had a few more ideas, but I'm on a sugar high right now and can't remember them.  Maybe later.


----------



## tomat0 (Jun 29, 2014)

I saw this in the memebox discussion thread and I want to say yes to a witch and princess theme box

witch/villain box-dark color makeup (I'm picturing a maleficent-esque look ;p)

princess box-whitening cream/mask, makeup (shimmery shadows, highlighters, blush, etc), and skin care stuff

yes!!! to a BB box (BB creams and powders) and a Pink or even a Coral color box

Another yes to a gold/silver box (I personally love gold)!


----------



## lorizav (Jun 29, 2014)

Oh yes princess box ! Please? And definitely a whitening brightening box. I'm going to have to get a second job  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 29, 2014)

lorizav said:


> Oh yes princess box ! Please? And definitely a whitening brightening box. I'm going to have to get a second job  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I know how you feel lol


----------



## catyz (Jun 29, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> *YES I love this thread!*
> 
> Memebox ideas:
> 
> ...


Woo, the organic and snow white one sounds awesome. As for the secretkey sale, I think memebox might be planning on it soon because I recently received a survey asking about secretkey but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## myendeavors (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm not getting married any time soon but it would be nice for Memebox to have a wedding related box filled with the essentials to have on your wedding day.


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 30, 2014)

I love all the color and scent boxes ideas! As for colors I'd get: pink, purple, nude and turquoise. And for scents: berry, cherry, peach, green tea.

I'd love a shower box and honey box 2 as well!


----------



## veritazy (Jun 30, 2014)

I think we all agree those mini $15 s are worth the gamble. Memebox should come up with more.
Yay to the brilliant ideas, ladies, keep them coming!  :wub:


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 30, 2014)

Come on memebox we know your reading here we want a too cool for school box . A purple /green,nude box, a peach box, holikaholika holikaholika box, a enprani dear box, a hand care box.


----------



## veritazy (Jun 30, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Come on memebox we know your reading here we want a too cool for school box . A purple /green,nude box, a peach box, holikaholika holikaholika box, a enprani dear box, a hand care box.


Lorna, we didnt have enough luck with some of our wishes. Yeah still waiting of TCFS....but I fear that brand might not want to partner up with memebox  :scared:


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 30, 2014)

More themed boxes would be nice.. Agree on the Holika Holika and TCFS ones. Also want; Innisfree, Skinfood, Nature Republic, It's Skin, Mizon, Shara Shara, IOPE, Mamonde, A'Pieu and Peripera! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Jun 30, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> More themed boxes would be nice.. Agree on the Holika Holika and TCFS ones. Also want; Innisfree, Skinfood, Nature Republic, It's Skin, Mizon, Shara Shara, IOPE, Mamonde, A'Pieu and Peripera! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have not tried any Shara Shara products before. The IOPE did collab with memebox for a korean box but it was all deluxe samples if not mistaken. This brand is too expensive I guess.. Nevertheless I expect brilliant things from it.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 30, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I have not tried any Shara Shara products before. The IOPE did collab with memebox for a korean box but it was all deluxe samples if not mistaken. This brand is too expensive I guess.. Nevertheless I expect brilliant things from it.


Me neither, but I've been wanting to try Shara Shara products for some time. I wouldn't mind a IOPE membox with only deluxe size, the brand is indeed so expensive that I'd be more than happy with deluxe sizes only. ^^


----------



## BelleBeryl (Jun 30, 2014)

Customize_Your_Own_MemeBox

A  choose from options  box that gives you a way to fill up your own box

deluxe samples 5 options choose 1

product USD 10 - 15 choice of 1 from 5 different products

product USD 20 - 30 choice of 1 from 5 different products

high end choice of 3 options a lip product or an eye makeup product or a face makeup product

extra sampler of sachet samples choice of cosmetics or hair or body products

I think this might be fun to have I think shipping time might be a bit longer due to buying amounts of stock to fill orders on request and filling of customized boxes but maybe memebox can do it

if enough people would want this


----------



## Jane George (Jun 30, 2014)

CHERRY BLOSSOM plssssss


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 30, 2014)

BelleBeryl said:


> Customize_Your_Own_MemeBox
> 
> A  choose from options  box that gives you a way to fill up your own box
> 
> ...


Nice! cool that you have the same idea...

posted somethimg very similar like a week or 2 weeks ago on the Memebox facebook  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm throwing in another vote for a Princess Box! I love the looks of the Etude House Etoinette line, and the Dear My Blooming Lips Talk lipstick, anything with cute little dollish girls printed on the package... stuff like that would be princess perfect.  :king:


----------



## Andi B (Jun 30, 2014)

How about a "Sweet" box with things like sugar scrubs, dessert-like packaging (those cute A;T Fox cupcakes), dessert-scented products? Oh, and those Holika Holika Dessert Time Pudding Packs!

I'd love another scentbox trio (could also be a fruit-themed trio) including strawberry, blueberry and peach...there are plenty of sheet masks in these scents, and Tonymoly has some cute fruit-shaped packaging that would fit with this theme (blueberry lip balm, peach hand creme, etc.).

I'd also love to see some really good Holika Holika and Skinfood boxes!  At the very least, I'd like to see more products from these brands in all of the boxes, as well as other brands like The Face Shop, Innisfree, and always more TCFS and Tonymoly!


----------



## flushblush (Jun 30, 2014)

Andi B said:


> How about a "Sweet" box with things like sugar scrubs, dessert-like packaging (those cute A;T Fox cupcakes), dessert-scented products? Oh, and those Holika Holika Dessert Time Pudding Packs!
> 
> I'd love another scentbox trio (could also be a fruit-themed trio) including strawberry, blueberry and peach...there are plenty of sheet masks in these scents, and Tonymoly has some cute fruit-shaped packaging that would fit with this theme (blueberry lip balm, peach hand creme, etc.).
> 
> I'd also love to see some really good Holika Holika and Skinfood boxes!  At the very least, I'd like to see more products from these brands in all of the boxes, as well as other brands like The Face Shop, Innisfree, and always more TCFS and Tonymoly!


Yesssss, I love the Sweet Box idea! Also would love to see more products from the more popular, well-known brands.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 30, 2014)

Keep those ideas coming!! I hope that memebox does some of the princess and sweet ideas - not only for those who want them - but it will save me money!! lol


----------



## yunii (Jun 30, 2014)

BelleBeryl said:


> Customize_Your_Own_MemeBox
> 
> A  choose from options  box that gives you a way to fill up your own box
> 
> ...


I love your idea! that way at least I know there is one item in the box I love.


----------



## Jane George (Jun 30, 2014)

call it 'Cake, cake and more cake: minus the calories' lol. my ideal idea


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 30, 2014)

Jane George said:


> call it 'Cake, cake and more cake: minus the calories' lol. my ideal idea


raspberry-cheesecake-box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Jul 1, 2014)

Its strange memebox still didn't come up with a 'sweet' themed memebox other than the Cute one that sold out in a day. 

Many of us suggested it before... so here is a recap, memebox: Pink Box, Princess Box, Sugar Box, Dessert Box, Witch box, Magic Girl Box,... you can't go wrong with these lol.

Would be nice if they include some hints in the description too. Ya know..those magic words that give us a clue what to expect and draw people to purchase more-- cute packaging, pink hues, lovely youthful scents, floral, fit for princesses, young and fresh.


----------



## lorizav (Jul 1, 2014)

Yes yes to a sweets box

I broke down and ordered one of those cupcake lip balms.

I love the packaging and will probably save all the cute ones (omg as if I have any room for empty stuff ha ha)

A scent box trio again. ABSOLUTELY. I am so sorry I didn't buy this, but I was being "good" at the time, sigh....

Now I want ALL the boxes!!!!!! seriously. I am a convert and I am encouraged that more and more Korean brands are becoming cruelty free, this is important to me. I hope they continue in that direction.

Ok, also for summer, a lemon box, and I am also still stuck on peach and cherry!!

Are there enough products to do an Eva's Rose Mine box? I'd be all over that too. Loved that perfume gel.

How about a hand and nail box, not nail polish, I have a ton of that, but cuticle stuff, brightening masks, hand cream, maybe nail art?


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 2, 2014)

Please, please more scentboxes! I know you're spying on us Memebox


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 2, 2014)

a flowerpowerbox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 3, 2014)

I would love an OUT OF THE BOX, box.

Things that would not be typical of a Memebox.

Korean treats, accessories for hair, etc...just a bunch of fun fashion-y but non beauty items.


----------



## veritazy (Jul 3, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I would love an OUT OF THE BOX, box.
> 
> Things that would not be typical of a Memebox.
> 
> Korean treats, accessories for hair, etc...just a bunch of fun fashion-y but non beauty items.


They did attempt to sell accessories month back (i think?) but we retaliated. also said something about Korean Oreo cereals. I don't think thats a bad idea tho. lol.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 3, 2014)

veritazy said:


> They did attempt to sell accessories month back (i think?) but we retaliated. also said something about Korean Oreo cereals. I don't think thats a bad idea tho. lol.


Yes, they did try to sell jewlery but i think it didn't sell much..

I'd love to try korean snacks etc. Wonder how good their chocolate is!


----------



## ChullBird (Jul 3, 2014)

Oooh! I'd LOVE a Korean snack box. With fun cute little snacks....and weird ones.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 3, 2014)

More snails!!!! Snail boxes 3-9999!!! You think I am kidding???? Think again memespies!!! I want every type of snail product available!!!


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 3, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> More snails!!!! Snail boxes 3-9999!!! You think I am kidding???? Think again memespies!!! I want every type of snail product available!!!


I'm joining the snail love. And honey box 2!!! And tools.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 4, 2014)

My mom said

A SUNFLOWER BOX!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> maybe a good idea!

Also the memesnacks and food is a good idea but totally different subject. maybe cool for them to open an extra site and link it in the memebox website

So you on the Meme-tries-everything website you could buy, korean snacks and food, Korean candy, korean accessoiries and jewerly etc. korean apps and korean most loved gatgets!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 4, 2014)

All about eyes box - mascara, eyeliner, eyeshadow, eye masks etc!


----------



## ChullBird (Jul 4, 2014)

I made sure to put down a whole bunch of these ideas in the feedback survey they sent me! Fingers crossed.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 4, 2014)

in my feedback survey, I did mention that a major issue was shipping costs.  Not only now with the boxes but just at their store too.  I want to purchase some items, but the shipping is too dang high!!

other korean shops ship out for free (over 25.00) or for 4 dollars. Same slow registered service as memebox, so I am not sure why they cannot reduce that danged shipping.


----------



## ChullBird (Jul 4, 2014)

Holy shit. I just paid $14 shipping for 3 boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi B (Jul 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> in my feedback survey, I did mention that a major issue was shipping costs.  Not only now with the boxes but just at their store too.  I want to purchase some items, but the shipping is too dang high!!
> 
> other korean shops ship out for free (over 25.00) or for 4 dollars. Same slow registered service as memebox, so I am not sure why they cannot reduce that danged shipping.


Yeah, I answered "shipping costs" for the question about what they needed to work on/improve. Hopefully, if enough people comment on this, they will find a mutually beneficial solution. I can totally understand why they had to make a change, but it is definitely causing me to think twice about ordering something, unless I REALLY want it bad!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 4, 2014)

I also mentioned shipping as an issue. Especially their memeshop shipping, it has to go down  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 5, 2014)

I want a "hot new arrival" box from drugstore brands in korea such as Etude house, skinfood, innisfree, banila co, VDL etc. These brands have come out with alot of new products for the summertime and I'd LOVE to see them in a Memebox!!!


----------



## Kait1989 (Jul 6, 2014)

I would LOVE a Fairy/Princess box! (Holika Holika Fairy Water Toner &amp; Emulsion)

And a Panda Box (Tony Moly Panda Sleeping Mask) although I would have to buy one of those for myself _and _my Mum...........

Just a cute animal box in general...... (Etude House missing you hand creams, Holika Holika Pig Nose items etc)

Oh and the cute fruit shaped box!

I did order the My Cute box so hopefully some of these things will arrive ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Haven't bought from Memeshop yet so can't comment on shipping but I hope you all get your wish on that one!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 6, 2014)

Ok Memebox, I am going to repeat my request from several weeks ago.

I would LOVE a Luxury Box.

A box filled with high end brands and luxurious products.

It's ok if they are deluxe samples sizes.

I would be even willing to pay a higher premium for this box as well.

(if the value was there)

So many of the products in your boxes are lower to mid level brands.

Which is great.

But I would love to try out the other side of the spectrum.

Thanks in advance Memebox!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 6, 2014)

*Pumpkin box*


----------



## biancardi (Jul 6, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> *Pumpkin box*


That would be great for fall.  I would love a fall box

I want colorboxes with fall/winter colors

Scentboxes that smell like fall - pine, woodsy, apples (apple picking time in the fall!)

Fall is my favorite season.


----------



## tomat0 (Jul 7, 2014)

OMG yes!!!

I would LOVE a *Luxury box* filled with high-end Korean beauty and skincare products! Please make it happen Memebox!!!


----------



## ChullBird (Jul 7, 2014)

biancardi said:


> That would be great for fall.  I would love a fall box
> 
> I want colorboxes with fall/winter colors
> 
> ...


Looks like you (kind of) got your wish!


----------



## tomat0 (Jul 9, 2014)

Memebox already came out with the K-style box... I don't know what's in it but I already want another one

Maybe put a theme to it like an* Ulzzang or Aegyo Makeup Box!*

Eyeliners, mascara, highlighter, blush, lipsticks, lashes, face powder, BB/CC cream, and etcccc to create the ulzzang/"best face" or aegyo/cute look 

Omg I'll buy it in a heartbeat just like the K-style box!  :laughno:   :laughno:   :laughno:   :laughno:


----------



## yunii (Jul 10, 2014)

Memebox god: can we have more of those special 1+1 deal??? or do something amazing that will tempt me to get off my wallet to buy more.


----------



## lorizav (Jul 10, 2014)

Would I be completely utterly insane to ask for non prescription circle lenses? Like grey or Amber colored? Would anyone else try them? Or has anyone tried them? I do tend to have dry eyes but I wouldn't wear them daily of course....


----------



## BelleBeryl (Jul 13, 2014)

A Try_It_Now  deluxe samples and samples and mini sized bottles/jars  5ml, 10 ml or 15 ml box with all sorts of products in  a mini-memebox.


----------



## veritazy (Jul 13, 2014)

BelleBeryl said:


> A Try_It_Now  deluxe samples and samples and mini sized bottles/jars  5ml, 10 ml or 15 ml box with all sorts of products in  a mini-memebox.


I am deal for all miniboxes! Haven't seen them in awhile...


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm fairly new to Memebox, but I don't see anything similar to this yet. I would love a counter part box to the Free From Oil and Troubles box, but for dry skin. I have to wonder how my skin would act if I lived in a place with more humidity, but in California it's just so dry all the time. So a Free From Dryness or Dry Skin box would be great, maybe for the winter when more people are dealing with this issue.


----------



## veritazy (Jul 14, 2014)

Minibox/ Scentboxes are up!! Keep the wish well running, it is working! Thank you Memegods~~~


----------



## biancardi (Jul 14, 2014)

I am doing the happy dance - I got my tropical scentbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi B (Jul 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am doing the happy dance - I got my tropical scentbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me too! I got my sweet/dessert  box!  Although, I really wanted it to be a superbox, but I'll take what I can get!  Also, I'm a little unhappy that we have to pay 2x the shipping for the 2+1 deal, and it's still just standard shipping.  Oh, well.  With a $5 coupon it was less than $40 for 9 full size products, and maybe they'll throw in some deluxe/sample size items too.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 14, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Me too! I got my sweet/dessert  box!  Although, I really wanted it to be a superbox, but I'll take what I can get!  Also, I'm a little unhappy that we have to pay 2x the shipping for the 2+1 deal, and it's still just standard shipping.  Oh, well.  With a $5 coupon it was less than $40 for 9 full size products, and maybe they'll throw in some deluxe/sample size items too.


I am hoping that there are some deluxe/samples in these boxes as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

NOW - how about an AUTUMN SCENTBOX????  Woodsy, piney, pumpkin, apple cider, warm vanilla and cinnamon...

memebox - I am talking to you! 

I love scentboxes!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am hoping that there are some deluxe/samples in these boxes as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> NOW - how about an AUTUMN SCENTBOX????  Woodsy, piney, pumpkin, apple cider, warm vanilla and cinnamon...
> 
> ...


OHGOD... This right here! Vanilla is my favorite all time scent.. I feel like eating myself wearing it  :blink: :wub:  

And woody scents are so lovely too.. Just fresh, clean and autumn appropiate!

Wouldn't mind some "berry" scentbox either. With strawberry etc smelling products!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jul 14, 2014)

So the scent boxes are out so that means the purple,green, nude colour boxes must be out in the next few days woopwoop


----------



## biancardi (Jul 14, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> So the scent boxes are out so that means the purple,green, nude colour boxes must be out in the next few days woopwoop


I thought that the superbox f/w 2014 was the color box? It has berries, purples and greens.


----------



## Paulina PS (Jul 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I thought that the superbox f/w 2014 was the color box? It has berries, purples and greens.


Yeah, I don't think they'll release more boxes with the same colors soon...

That's why I got F/W 2014 SB   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Jul 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am hoping that there are some deluxe/samples in these boxes as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> NOW - how about an AUTUMN SCENTBOX???? Woodsy, piney, pumpkin, apple cider, warm vanilla and cinnamon...
> 
> ...


me three! Vanilla, Sandalwood, even eucalyptus or mint would be fun~

Like oils, cold creams, mists, bubble wash etc.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 14, 2014)

veritazy said:


> me three!
> 
> Vanilla, Sandalwood, even eucalyptus or mint would be fun~
> 
> Like oils, cold creams, mists, bubble wash etc.


oooh sandalwood! Let's open the herb closet!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 14, 2014)

veritazy said:


> me three!
> 
> Vanilla, Sandalwood, even eucalyptus or mint would be fun~
> 
> Like oils, cold creams, mists, bubble wash etc.


just thought of a memebox - home cold remedy relief - with eucalyptus, mint...

things to help relieve congestion, brighten up a sick face, and some nice herbal teas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theori3 (Jul 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am hoping that there are some deluxe/samples in these boxes as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> NOW - how about an AUTUMN SCENTBOX????  Woodsy, piney, pumpkin, apple cider, warm vanilla and cinnamon...
> 
> ...


It's been in the triple digits here (37 degrees C and higher) and will continue to be for weeks, and you guys already have me thinking about fall!

Would love fall scent boxes like these--I'm thinking pumpkin+spice, apple, and woodland, and maybe a vanilla/cinnamon/eggnog one, cranberry, pine, etc. for wintertime.

Halloween box with witchy items, as mentioned, plus a Tony Moly Cat Chu Wink Crazy Stick!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 15, 2014)

theori3 said:


> It's been in the triple digits here (37 degrees C and higher) and will continue to be for weeks, and you guys already have me thinking about fall!
> 
> Would love fall scent boxes like these--I'm thinking pumpkin+spice, apple, and woodland, and maybe a vanilla/cinnamon/eggnog one, cranberry, pine, etc. for wintertime.
> 
> Halloween box with witchy items, as mentioned, plus a Tony Moly Cat Chu Wink Crazy Stick!


yessssssssssss yesssss yesssssssss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> great thinking!! totally agree yes it's sometimes hot here too but it hasn't been 37C yet! looking at my pumpkins in the garden... I cant wait for it to be autumn and play along with autumny korean skin care and makeup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## formul8edphrase (Jul 15, 2014)

Definitely autumn scentboxes! Apple, spices, woods.

Also a transitions box: midweight moisturizers, makeup to go from warm weather into cool, hair products to go from humidity into cold weather, that kind of thing.

Dear by Enprani box (maybe if we keep asking...?).

Dark circle box: I have eye creams out the wazoo from memeboxes, but products targeted specifically for undereyes and coverup like the TonyMoly panda dream line, concealer, etc.

Sleeping packs: different types, like gels and creams


----------



## theori3 (Jul 16, 2014)

I was thinking today that a Happy Hour/Wine Tour box would be neat. It looks like Innisfree has some skincare items made with wine!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 17, 2014)

Now that Snail 2 has shipped, maybe it is time for Snail 3????  Obsessed?  Perhaps!


----------



## avarier (Jul 17, 2014)

I wish they would do more memeboxes that were geared towards men. I know it's the minority, but I would love to use it as a gift!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 18, 2014)

Again a pumpkin themed superbox and a sunflower themed superbox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 19, 2014)

Just thought of the perfect Halloween box! Creature Feature--it would contain snail products, bee products, cocoon products, etc.


----------



## Weebs (Jul 19, 2014)

avarier said:


> I wish they would do more memeboxes that were geared towards men. I know it's the minority, but I would love to use it as a gift!


I am with you on this one!  I get Birchbox for men for my boyfriend but the best box he's ever gotten is the men's box 2 from Memebox.  In fact, he wants more Memeboxes and wants me to cancel the Birchbox.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 22, 2014)

Still really want purple and green colorboxes and a Dear by Enprani box. Love the autumn scentbox and Creature Feature ideas too!


----------



## ceredonia (Jul 22, 2014)

Dear by Enprani would be amazing! I'd also LOVE a purple Colorbox. And more men's boxes! I need to get my husband one to convert him...


----------



## EmiB (Jul 22, 2014)

I will vote for Dear by Enprani too. Hope they listen.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 22, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> *Still really want purple and green colorboxes* and a Dear by Enprani box. Love the autumn scentbox and Creature Feature ideas too!


I think that is the F/W 2014 Color box.  They have violet, green and berry in that box.


----------



## veritazy (Jul 25, 2014)

I feel like we had almost all the boxes we wanted. Hopefully that will not result in some creativity block.

And this is not a box suggestion, but suggestion to the memepeople to organize the item list instead of a random photo spoiler. Like a Wiki for memebox. I can't keep track of what's in what since I was absent for abit.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 25, 2014)

I would love a sequel to the honey box!


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 25, 2014)

Honey 2, Snail 3 and tools!


----------



## sefkhet (Jul 25, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> Honey 2, Snail 3 and tools!


Exactly what I want too!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 25, 2014)

please, memespies - honey 2 for monday? PLEASE?


----------



## catyz (Jul 25, 2014)

I actually really want foot care 3, since I missed the first two and they all look so great!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 25, 2014)

Another footcare would be nice! And actually a sensitive skin type box too. My skin is so sensitive..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amorgb (Jul 25, 2014)

I want another Milk box... soooo kicking myself for not getting the first one!  But the second one would have to be just as wonderful as the first...


----------



## jozbnt (Jul 25, 2014)

I'd love to see a "Perfect Skin" makeup box with BB creams, concealers, highlighters- only base makeup and possibly available in 2 editions (one for lighter skin and one for darker toned skin since that's the shade range most Korean face makeup comes in"

For later in the year...maybe a holiday edition makeup/colourbox filled with gold, silver, evergreen and jewel tone shades.

Others

-a box with chemical exfoliants like AHAs/BHAs/face peels and treatments

-a box with gel textured things like hydrogel face masks, gel face cream, gel face mist, jelly face packs...etc (I just love the texture of gel products)

-a box full of serums, ampoules, essences and facial oils

-a box for sleeping (sleeping packs, steam eye masks, overnight hand/foot masks...etc)

-propolis/royal jelly box

-tea tree box

-hyaluronic acid box

-calming skincare box for red, irritated skin (products that tone down redness)

I know it's a lot...hehehe


----------



## flushblush (Jul 25, 2014)

Ohhhh, seconding the Gel Box idea!

And I would love to see (another?) Étude House box.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 25, 2014)

Im going to re-ask for my "hot new arrivals/brands" box. Like VDL, 3CE, Etdeu house lock and stay summer collection etc etc. Almost every brand in Korea has come out with summer collections and I want'em ALL. Pls memespies!

And maybe a REAL waxing box, with waxing products this time?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 25, 2014)

jozbnt said:


> I'd love to see a "Perfect Skin" makeup box with BB creams, concealers, highlighters- only base makeup and possibly available in 2 editions (one for lighter skin and one for darker toned skin since that's the shade range most Korean face makeup comes in"
> 
> For later in the year...maybe a holiday edition makeup/colourbox filled with gold, silver, evergreen and jewel tone shades.
> 
> ...


yes! after that disastrous herbal box, which stated tea tree and then neglected to put tea tree in it, I would love that.

A MINT box is also needed!! I love all things mint - shampoo, body washes, cleansers, toners. I know that not everyone can handle mint on their skin, but having it clearly marked for those who aren't sensitive to this product would be fantastic!


----------



## migasa (Jul 26, 2014)

1.Oil&amp;trouble #4,

2.Honey#2,

3. Tonerbox,

4. Hair loss box


----------



## ChullBird (Jul 26, 2014)

migasa said:


> 1.Oil&amp;trouble #3,
> 
> 2.Honey#2,
> 
> ...


They already have oil &amp; trouble #3, but I'd like to see a #4 since those are the only boxes I feel like I can use products from.


----------



## migasa (Jul 26, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> They already have oil &amp; trouble #3, but I'd like to see a #4 since those are the only boxes I feel like I can use products from.


My mistake. I mean Oil &amp; Trouble # 4!


----------



## veritazy (Jul 28, 2014)

migasa said:


> My mistake. I mean Oil &amp; Trouble # 4!


Which O&amp;T do we love best so far?I think we need an O&amp;T Deluxe or something to lure us to repurchase the same theme.


----------



## Nina Chau (Aug 3, 2014)

Dear Memebox, 

If you are reading this, please, please come up with a *Memebox for Children*.

My young ones have extremely dry skin and I'm so tired of these North American brands that do not work or only provide temporary relief and/or leaves sticky messes.  My son scratches himself terribly during his sleep since forever.

I feel extremely guilty that I have a boat load of Meme stuff that has done amazing things for my skin, hair, feet, but nothing for my children. I'm completely sold on Korean products. There must be stuff for children.

I have used the body lotion (from milk box) on my son and it has been amazing. We went to the beach all day and I used the Aloe cooling gel on him as well. I would love to know that these things are ok for children, so a box of products safe for young children would be great. I would be buying multiple boxes!

Some product ideas:

Body lotion

Body wash

Shampoo/Conditioner

Sunscreen

Cooling gel/after sun care

Lip Balm

Face moisturizer

or any other products that Korean children use. Please enlighten us.

So if you are reading this, and I know you must be since I've seen some of the suggestions in this thread actually become a reality, please consider this possibility of a *Memebox for Children*

Thank you ever so much!


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 3, 2014)

Fantastic suggestion @ !

The packaging would probably be so charming as well.

I don't have kids, but I would buy multiple boxes are gifts!

Are you listening Meme!


----------



## moosie (Aug 3, 2014)

memeaddict said:


> Dear Memebox,
> 
> If you are reading this, please, please come up with a *Memebox for Children*.
> 
> ...


I *love* this idea, and would snatch this box up.  This, and a Dr. G box, would be musts for me to purchase.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 3, 2014)

I love my Dr G face cream for oily skin. It has been a life saving this summer...


----------



## veritazy (Aug 3, 2014)

memeaddict said:


> So if you are reading this, and I know you must be since I've seen some of the suggestions in this thread actually become a reality, please consider this possibility of a *Memebox for Children*
> 
> Thank you ever so much!


I love that idea! Those products are usually really delicate and works for sensitive skin. I actually use the Johnson &amp; Johnson baby oil myself and found it failproof tho not potent for dryer seasons.


----------



## veritazy (Aug 4, 2014)

I know we did demand for Korean products only, but it is about time for a Japanese/ Pan-Asian Memebox?!

I love some brands they sold on their Korean memeshop like Kiss Me, Kose, Shiseido, DHC, etc.

No to forget other Asian brands like MBD, Fancl, Mentholatum.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 4, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I'm fairly new to Memebox, but I don't see anything similar to this yet. I would love a counter part box to the Free From Oil and Troubles box, but for dry skin. I have to wonder how my skin would act if I lived in a place with more humidity, but in California it's just so dry all the time. So a Free From Dryness or Dry Skin box would be great, maybe for the winter when more people are dealing with this issue.


Yay they took my suggestion!


----------



## migasa (Aug 7, 2014)

1. Zero Cosmetics #2

2. Fermented #3

3. Oil&amp;Trouble #4

4. Skincare #2


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 7, 2014)

Had this funny idea xD

What about a "Good girl" and "Bad girl" box. Where the good girl should have makeup items to create an innocent look while the bad girl one should have bold lipcolors, eyelashes etc. 

Still wanting a strawberry themed box too!


----------



## flushblush (Aug 7, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Had this funny idea xD
> 
> What about a "Good girl" and "Bad girl" box. Where the good girl should have makeup items to create an innocent look while the bad girl one should have bold lipcolors, eyelashes etc.
> 
> Still wanting a strawberry themed box too!


Omg, Good Girl and Bad Girl boxes, yessssss!!! Brilliant!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 7, 2014)

Can we call the bad girl box femme fatale instead?  lol


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 7, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Can we call the bad girl box femme fatale instead?  lol


Sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 8, 2014)

For the winter - as they had a "summer care" box, I would love a winter care box.  Full of warming products, soothing skin care products for chapped skin,  alternative Korean medicines (such as creams for aches and pains - tiger balm is very popular in the US - I know that isn't a korean brand, but I used it as an example), even restorative herbal teas!

It can be unisex and ageless  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 8, 2014)

biancardi said:


> For the winter - as they had a "summer care" box, I would love a winter care box.  Full of warming products, soothing skin care products for chapped skin,  alternative Korean medicines (such as creams for aches and pains - tiger balm is very popular in the US - I know that isn't a korean brand, but I used it as an example), even restorative herbal teas!
> 
> It can be unisex and ageless  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Love this idea.

Could also add eucalyptus bath soaks. And other herbs and beauty remedies to prevent colds. And of course super turbo moisturizing lip balms.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 8, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Love this idea.
> 
> Could also add eucalyptus bath soaks. And other herbs and beauty remedies to prevent colds. And of course super turbo moisturizing lip balms.


yes! And herbs...not florals - lol


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 8, 2014)

And Snail Products!!!!!


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 13, 2014)

I would love a Pack Box - gelee, mud, pore, wash-off, bubble, cooling, water and whatnot packs!


----------



## veritazy (Aug 13, 2014)

Girls, I heard the Memegod answer our prayers for the Cafe/coffee box! Great suggestions so far. 

I am thinking they might have paraphrased our wishes and came up with some other similar ones;

mud/pack=&gt; earth sea

water based=&gt; moisture surge

So don't give up if it isn't the exact box you wished for!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 13, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Girls, I heard the Memegod answer our prayers for the Cafe/coffee box! Great suggestions so far.
> 
> I am thinking they might have paraphrased our wishes and came up with some other similar ones;
> 
> ...


I was so thrilled to see the coffee box!! 

Now, mint/eucalyptus box please!!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 13, 2014)

Still want a berry themed box; strawberry, raspberry, blueberry etc.

And a vanilla scented box - best scent everr!!

AND hot new arrivals box. Only the newest in korean products!!


----------



## veritazy (Aug 13, 2014)

@@biancardi yaaas mint! Not cooling as in the icy sensation but tingly cooling and that smell. Hmm~

@@Theblondeangel Vanilla! Vanilla~ *chants* And I hope that hot products are actually the Korea's most wanted box. Coz I have it coming my way *prays*


----------



## slinka (Aug 13, 2014)

I didn't read through everything to see if this was mentioned- but I would buy a Halloween/spooky themed box with no second thought (no/low-buy be damned!) - Not even picky about products, but colors/scents could be fall-related, and skincare maybe more suited for cooling weather?

I'm just a sucker for themes/packaging, lol.

+1 for vanilla scents! ...or spicy/pumpkin and what-not too!


----------



## rubelet (Aug 13, 2014)

Is halloween a thing in Korea? I don't think many places in the world do halloween... but it could be a fun box.


----------



## veritazy (Aug 13, 2014)

rubelet said:


> Is halloween a thing in Korea? I don't think many places in the world do halloween... but it could be a fun box.


I know Japan does. But in Asia mostly halloween is about dressing up sexy/cute. Not scary. Or orange/pumpkin-based.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 15, 2014)

Could we maybe get a Japan makeup/skincare box? Know Memebox is only korean products but would be fun to get a special edition with japanesee brands. Like Majolica majolica, kose softymo, canmake, fairydrops mascara (which is aaamazing btw) etc. ^^


----------



## EmiB (Aug 15, 2014)

They should do FREE SHIPPING for Labor Day on ALL ORDERS!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 15, 2014)

EmiB said:


> They should do FREE SHIPPING for Labor Day on ALL ORDERS!


That would be great!!


----------



## slinka (Aug 18, 2014)

They made the Halloween box a thing! YAY!!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 21, 2014)

This may sound a little nuts, but I want a kitty cat box! Stuff with leopard/cheetah print on it, some makeup, or anything kitty related. 'Cause I'm a crazy cat lady LOL


----------



## slinka (Aug 21, 2014)

I second that @@CheshireCookie!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 21, 2014)

CheshireCookie said:


> This may sound a little nuts, but I want a kitty cat box! Stuff with leopard/cheetah print on it, some makeup, or anything kitty related. 'Cause I'm a crazy cat lady LOL


it would be a lot of hope girl!! lol

But I would get a cat box, cause I am a crazy cat lady.


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 23, 2014)

I would still love a toner/essence/serums box. And a beauty tools box.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 23, 2014)

a beauty tools box!  yes @@ashleylind!!

I was hoping for that brush thingie that they had pictured in hair &amp; body 3 would be included, but it wasn't.  It looked like a massage brush?


----------



## veritazy (Aug 24, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> I would still love a toner/essence/serums box. And a beauty tools box.


Yes~ this was suggested a few pages back but there are no sightings of such boxes yet. Maybe memebox is keeping them as a future idea... who knows.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 5, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> A "SLEEPING BEAUTY" memebox .


I was looking back to this thread and found your idea on the first page lol. They need to pay us for this   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 5, 2014)

@@Renata P you are the one who first suggested the from Jeju on page 5! Congrats~ lol

I'll put up our small wishlist soon to keep this thread going without having to browse back. I see that at least 60% of our wishes came true (though not always in the way we wanted..). Happy browsing, memespies.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 5, 2014)

well etude house and holika holika boxes are out . my emails are not in vane, now MEMEBOXGLOBAL can we please have the dear by enprani box, the too cool for school box, and skin food and innisfree boxes please.

a really good ox for christmas would treat me well i mean i will need to wake up to smoothing different to cooking roast turkeyxas pudding for 300 a day by then ,

can we have a winter skincare/balm type box please.

and i need a label young box (with the winter cream) in please.

and I'm rocking the pore care 4 box soon too for my son,

and we are still holding out for a winter bundle of cherry, peach, ferns,pine,mint,oak moss, you get my drift.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 5, 2014)

@@Lorna ljblog preach it, lady!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So here is a recap of all things mentioned/suggested; at least supported by 2 other MUT members or re-suggested a couple of times;

*Brands*

Innisfree 

Too Cool For School

3CE (3 Concept Eyes)

Enprani

Secret Key

Skin Food

Mizon

Re:cipe by Nature

*Scentboxes*

(probably only basic smells memespies can understand atm lol)

Peach/Mango

Mint/Eucalyptus

Cherry/Strawberry

Coconut

Vanilla

Spices (sandalwood, pine, real herbs, dedicated to @biancardi)

*Colorboxes*

White

Gold

Purple/Lilac

Turqoise

*Box ideas*

1. Organic Box (not 'from nature', just totally organic stuff with eco packaging and all. We know the Koreans are huge on this atm.)

2. Shower box (body wash, scrubs, spray, mist, deo--- pure lux stuff, no pheromones pls)

3. Wine box (wine everything! Dedicated to miss @JaneGeorge )

4. Ultimate Tool box (We said it many times before. Give us all the blender sponge, brush set, eyelash curler, brow shaper, mascara guard, face hair blade, blackhead extractor, etc)

5. Asian Skincare (collab with Japanese/Taiwanese brands)

Tell me if I missed anything~   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 5, 2014)

Cherry blossom


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Sep 5, 2014)

Soon-to-be-discontinued items from high(er)-end brands. Surely Memegods can source them really cheap.

I want an LG box.

Because it will be more expensive (naturally), it should be a naked box.

 I know I would buy it.

And I know plenty of other people would too.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 5, 2014)

A summer box in November for those having summer then.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 5, 2014)

Lol at the wine box... I got tiddly on cider.... So maybe a cider box too

An insomniacs box full of soothing skin, body and scents to help you sleep


----------



## Animezing (Sep 5, 2014)

I know this is a long shot, but I would love it if Memebox came out with a cruelty-free box. :wub:   :luv:


----------



## ChullBird (Sep 5, 2014)

Animezing said:


> I know this is a long shot, but I would love it if Memebox came out with a cruelty-free box. :wub:   :luv:


You may be surprised to know that many Korean products *are *cruelty free. It's kind of a big deal over there. I had this same exact thought so I did some research. 

Still a great idea for a box though.


----------



## Courtnee (Sep 6, 2014)

@@Animezing , that's an aminzing, no, animezing idea, go girly!!!! LOVE THE IDEA!!!! I actually asked them and suggested it to them and they said this... " thank you for your suggestion, we will keep it in mind" but im sure they wont do one. :'(


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 6, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Lol at the wine box... I got tiddly on cider.... So maybe a cider box too
> 
> An insomniacs box full of soothing skin, body and scents to help you sleep


to be fair i was tiddly on a bottle of strawberry daiquiri form a sub box ,and i can't stand strawberries,

so inhaling a wine box full of products may be good. i like the sak'e body scrubs ,so the wine products must be the same,


----------



## veritazy (Sep 6, 2014)

A few ladies here and @@MissJexie did suggest something similar to an Animal themed box-- eg cats. I do think this is such an adorable idea. Memebox can easily throw in cats, pandas, penguins, dogs into a box (hopefully no Hope Girl-- pun intended). We shall call it a Zoology box....unless someone comes up with another name lol.







image credits to Beauty in China


----------



## Animezing (Sep 6, 2014)

STORM03 ^.^ said:


> @@Animezing , that's an aminzing, no, animezing idea, go girly!!!! LOVE THE IDEA!!!! I actually asked them and suggested it to them and they said this... " thank you for your suggestion, we will keep it in mind" but im sure they wont do one. :'(


Great idea @ I think I'll drop them an email too. Perhaps, the more people ask, the chances of them switching over to cruelty-free products will be greater.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Sep 6, 2014)

I know it's been said before, but add me to the list of people who want a Skin Food box!


----------



## athy (Sep 6, 2014)

This isn't really a theme but I really would like a box with an eye cream in it... 

I've noticed a lot of repeats of specific items like eyeliners and masks and essences and such... But no eye creams in a box for a while!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Not even in the eye themed box (which made me glad I didn't get it)

Any ideas ladies?


----------



## Courtnee (Sep 6, 2014)

@@Animezing , that's a great idea, I know that you and I would definitely buy those.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 8, 2014)

athy said:


> This isn't really a theme but I really would like a box with an eye cream in it...
> 
> I've noticed a lot of repeats of specific items like eyeliners and masks and essences and such... But no eye creams in a box for a while!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


I got an eye cream in the coffee break with dani box, plus the Naked 24 has an Iope eye cream in!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 8, 2014)

athy said:


> This isn't really a theme but I really would like a box with an eye cream in it...
> 
> I've noticed a lot of repeats of specific items like eyeliners and masks and essences and such... But no eye creams in a box for a while!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


it is funny because about 2 months ago, people were complaining that they had too many eye creams!!  Now, not one in sight - I thought all about eyes would have had one, but it didn't.


----------



## athy (Sep 8, 2014)

@@marliepanda I'm really kicking myself over not getting coffee break with dani =x

I was on a no buy but the box was actually so good... And the eye cream was exactly what I'm after too ahahaha

You should let me know how you find those creams!

@@biancardi I've somehow managed to miss all of them!

In none of my 20ish boxes have I ever gotten a single eye cream! xD Sigh~


----------



## veritazy (Sep 8, 2014)

@@athy idk if there is another anti-aging, but they usually put some sort of youth cream in   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 12, 2014)

Alright so I have some new request for new Memeboxes because the current shipping dates of the new boxes are already in November!

*Memebox Special Snowy Skincare!* (to keep your snowwhite glow and that has a cold and puffy snowy touch to it)

*Memebox Superbox Christmas! *(tiny bit os delicate makeup and perfect skincare essentials)

*Memebox Special New Years Eve! *(something with sparkly makeup)

*Memebox Superbox So Nuts!* (all about nuts)

*Memebox Special my rainy day! *(Just the right skincare and makeup for a day indoors)

So you memespies, you know what to do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Sep 13, 2014)

I still am hoping for another memebox for him!


----------



## bubu (Sep 13, 2014)

Almonds 

Rice and sake

Mediterranean (olive oil, tomatoes, grapes etc)

BB or CC cream sampler box

Innisfree

Skinfood

Bubble Pop 2

Pomelo scent box

Fruit enzymes (pineapple, papaya)

Wonderuci


----------



## veritazy (Sep 13, 2014)

@@bubu I totally dig the BB/CC idea. A box with all the awesome cushions, bb cream deluxe samples in all the shades lol and cream blush pots aw yeah~


----------



## biancardi (Sep 13, 2014)

bubu said:


> Almonds
> 
> Rice and sake
> 
> ...


great boxes....I would buy so many of them!

almonds

rice &amp; sake

mediterranean

innisfree

skinfood (of course!)

pomelo scent box (wonderful!)

fruit enzymes


----------



## BelleBeryl (Sep 16, 2014)

The Christmas box would be nice if it had some korean christmas decorations in it besides the skincare and makeup products.


----------



## migasa (Sep 19, 2014)

ZERO #2 box,

Organics box

Fermented #3 box


----------



## biancardi (Sep 19, 2014)

Cucumber box.  Seriously.  Love cucumber.  Throw some peppermint in there and I will be so happy!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 19, 2014)

here is another idea for a box.  Pick your own.  Bear with me, this is long

you have several prices of boxes to choose from:  23.00, 29.00, 32.00, 40.00 (maybe even more)

then the value you can get in each box

23.00 value at 150.00

29.00 value at 200.00

32.00 value at 250.00

and so on

I am just making the numbers up, the value could start lower.

then Memebox will give a list of items with their value that we can add to our box.  You can mix and match your items, no duplicates, unless it is a different color, then once your box reaches its "value", that is your box. 

This can be a spin from the Thumb's Up theme.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 19, 2014)

@@biancardi Sounds fun but I don't think it's practical for them to be packing up different variations for hundreds of boxes. My guess is they probably don't have the staff they would need for that.


----------



## Weebs (Sep 22, 2014)

avarier said:


> I still am hoping for another memebox for him!


Me too!  My BF loved the 2nd edition box and keeps asking when I'm going to grab him another one.  Sigh.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 23, 2014)

Weebs said:


> Me too!  My BF loved the 2nd edition box and keeps asking when I'm going to grab him another one.  Sigh.


Yus, I can already see a "couple box" coming up for xmas, new year's eve or valentines.


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 23, 2014)

Ok Meme, listen up...

I would LOVE LOVE LOVE an "Elizavecca" box.

I am a HUGE fan of all of the products..Piggy Jelly Collagen pack,

Bubble Clay mask, etc....

I know it is a small niche company, so there aren't a ton of products.

But you can make it a mini superbox and only include 4 or so items.

Totally fine with me.

Also, since Elizavecca isn't an internationally well known brand, they may want to partner with you for the exposure.

Which means it would be a better branded box, than say TM or Holika etc.....


----------



## bubu (Sep 23, 2014)

I may be in the minority but I would love a Hello Everybody box. I have enjoyed all of their products and would love to try more (especially the grapefruit and herb range and the Verbena Scalp Scaling Mask).

Here's what I have tried so far:

Milk Box - Nature Holic Body Lotion Milk, Bubble Bath Steam Milk

Sweet Shop Scent Box - Spa Vita Berry shampoo


----------



## biancardi (Sep 23, 2014)

hello everybody would be very nice!!


----------



## veritazy (Sep 23, 2014)

How bout a Memebox Sample box for $23 free-to-ship- chock full of only samples! Guaranteed to contain at least 2-3 dozens of samples for testing. Totally a blogger's essential for reviews. Yeah~


----------



## biancardi (Sep 23, 2014)

veritazy said:


> How bout a Memebox Sample box for $23 free-to-ship- chock full of only samples! Guaranteed to contain at least 2-3 dozens of samples for testing. Totally a blogger's essential for reviews. Yeah~


a bloggers box! I know that there is an indie company here in the US that gives tons of her makeup samples for bloggers at a low price point - you just need to post your blogger url/you tube link to verify. It doesn't matter how many followers you have, it just needs to be an active link.


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 23, 2014)

I've realized I'd totally love a tea tree box. With my shiny skin and all...


----------



## ChullBird (Sep 23, 2014)

bubu said:


> I may be in the minority but I would love a Hello Everybody box. I have enjoyed all of their products and would love to try more (especially the grapefruit and herb range and the Verbena Scalp Scaling Mask).
> 
> Here's what I have tried so far:
> 
> ...


I LOVE the vita berry shampoo. I intend to get some more, and I want to try the conditioner.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 23, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I've realized I'd totally love a tea tree box. With my shiny skin and all...


yes, been asking for that one for a while!

(it was supposed to be the herbal box, which had no tea tree in it!)


----------



## veritazy (Sep 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yes, been asking for that one for a while!
> 
> (it was supposed to be the herbal box, which had no tea tree in it!)


yeah maybe they thought it is similar to the oil &amp; trouble box. Hmm..maybe I should get the 4th one..


----------



## dianarama (Sep 25, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I've realized I'd totally love a tea tree box. With my shiny skin and all...


I keep hoping they'd release a tea tree box. It is on my mental list of boxes I would buy right away without concern for budget. Mint and coconut are also on the list.

I also like the idea of a fruit enzymes box that someone mentioned.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 25, 2014)

Are you pleased with todays box @@biancardi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 25, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Are you pleased with todays box @@biancardi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


doing the happy dance (or at least the best I can do one at 6:49 in the morning!!) lol


----------



## ChullBird (Sep 25, 2014)

@@biancardi I was just coming here to say you are finally getting your wish.

I've always thought "memespies" were a joke. I am 100% convinced they are completely real.


----------



## dianarama (Sep 25, 2014)

Maybe I should not have mentioned that I would buy the tea tree box without concern for budget. Looks like they ended the VIP pricing early.

I still bought it.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 25, 2014)

I don't understand why they ended the VIP pricing early  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

this is what the email said

Hey VIPs! Take this chance to use your September VIP promo codes! Be the first to shop for our newest boxes at $3 off until tomorrow, Sep. 25th 12PM!


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 25, 2014)

I actually mentioned it on their fb page but, not surprisingly, no reply  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theori3 (Sep 25, 2014)

I am livid about the VIP pricing ending early. One of the few VIP perks that is still being honored gets thrown out the window for a lackluster cutiepie box. Grumble grumble!

Edited to make my post less angry sounding, although I am still angry!


----------



## Chelsea Lee Gypsy (Sep 27, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Ok Meme, listen up...
> 
> I would LOVE LOVE LOVE an "Elizavecca" box.
> 
> ...


Yes! they are my favorite brand. except I want waaaay more then 4 items. look at all this stuff! http://elizavecca.com/shop/main/index.php

If this was in a box I would just die http://elizavecca.com/shop/goods/goods_view.php?goodsno=525&amp;category=


----------



## ilynx (Sep 27, 2014)

I love Elizavecca too! I can't find some of their stuff anywhere, so I decided to email them and ask. Hopefully my little bits of Korean will help!


----------



## Chelsea Lee Gypsy (Sep 27, 2014)

I hope they reply to you. Getting most of their products over seas is so impossible. I'm at the point where if I saw a counterfeit at a flea market I would still pick it up.


----------



## Zaralis (Sep 30, 2014)

Christmas boxes!!

White Christmas - full of cooling, icy, snowy stuff.. Probably not desirable for those who get to experience a white Christmas but good lord it would be so nice for those of us who are scorching through a summer during the Christmas holidays.

Winter Warmer - self heating products, hot cocoa scented products and all that good stuff that is comforting on a winters night (thinking of those who are coming in to winter)

Stocking Stuffers - a box jam packed full of small items and sample size products with a careful balance of cosmetics to skincare, could be a real hit if it's not stuffed full of makeup.


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 1, 2014)

Chelsea Lee said:


> Yes! they are my favorite brand. except I want waaaay more then 4 items. look at all this stuff! http://elizavecca.com/shop/main/index.php
> 
> If this was in a box I would just die http://elizavecca.com/shop/goods/goods_view.php?goodsno=525&amp;category=


Thank you for this link. I WANT EVERYTHING!!!!



ilynx said:


> I love Elizavecca too! I can't find some of their stuff anywhere, so I decided to email them and ask. Hopefully my little bits of Korean will help!


Where do you live? I have bought some of my Elizavecca products from www.oo35mm.com They are based in NY, very reliable and a boutique company.


----------



## Ambivalence (Oct 5, 2014)

Head to Toe Peeling box... like the scrub box, but with chemical instead of mechanical exfoliants.  To include a foot peeling mask, facial gommage peeling gel, a scalp scaling treatment, etc.  I'd buy this in a heartbeat.

Seaweed Box

Mushroom Box

LJH or Aromatica brand box, which I would buy for sure.  Dewytree and/or The Skin House would be tempting, as I've really like most of the memeproducts I've received of those brands.

Also, I second Zero #2, and really like the idea of a BB/CC Sampler mini box.  It should contain only products that are available full-size in the memeshop, or it would be kind of frustrating.


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 5, 2014)

Ok Memebox, with all your trilogies and box sequels,

where oh where is....

ORIENTAL MEDICINE 2!!!!!??????


----------



## biancardi (Oct 5, 2014)

@Ambivalence  seaweed box would be great


----------



## Liv (Oct 7, 2014)

I see I'm not the only one interested in a Elizavecca only box   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Oct 8, 2014)

ola ola...pumpin the wishing well again. Get creative ladies! We need some better boxes than the latest ones. I usually like only one out of the 2-3 released. 

We have lotsa Christmas ideas, ingredients, scents, color and all. Maybe it is time for a Beauty Tool box, memespies.


----------



## ceredonia (Oct 8, 2014)

Is there enough adorable animal stuff BESIDES cats out there for animal-themed boxes? I'd buy a penguin one in a heartbeat (thinking of that MISS U Penguin lotion from Cute Wishlist 1). Or other adorable animals, just not the basic cat/dog/rabbit/etc ones. Like an "animals of the sea" box, haha.


----------



## xminorityx (Oct 10, 2014)

MINT

I was pretty disappointed that I couldn't afford the Pinkaholic Box so I would love to see some more colour themed boxes such as purple or turquoise 

MINT


----------



## biancardi (Oct 10, 2014)

I still am requesting

SECRET KEY box

PEPPERMINT box

and even though this is a long shot

SKINFOOD box.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 10, 2014)

Venom Box (bee, synake...)


----------



## veritazy (Oct 10, 2014)

So here is a recap of all things mentioned/suggested; at least supported by 2 other MUT members or re-suggested a couple of times. Made this list again after 3 pages because we got some wishes fulfilled and we keep coming back to the same ideas. ISO New fresh ideas!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Brands*

Innisfree 

Too Cool For School

3CE (3 Concept Eyes)

Enprani

Secret Key

Skin Food

Mizon

Re:cipe by Nature

Elizavecca

Lee Ji Ham

*Scentboxes*

(probably only basic smells/ingredients memespies can understand atm lol)

Peach/Mango

Mint/Eucalyptus

Cherry/Strawberry

Coconut

Vanilla

Spices (sandalwood, pine, real herbs, dedicated to @biancardi)

Fruit enzymes (pineapple, papaya)

Rice &amp; Sake (@biancardi)

Seaweed

*Colorboxes*

White

Gold

Purple/Lilac

Turqoise/Mint

*Box ideas*

1. Organic Box (not 'from nature', just totally organic stuff with eco packaging and all. We know the Koreans are huge on this atm.)

2. Shower box (body wash, scrubs, spray, mist, deo--- pure lux stuff, no pheromones pls)

3. Ultimate Tool box (We said it many times before. Give us all the blender sponge, brush set, eyelash curler, brow shaper, mascara guard, face hair blade, blackhead extractor, etc)

4. Asian Skincare (collab with Japanese/Taiwanese brands)
5. Winter-based boxes @@Zaralis

6. Festive boxes- Christmas/ Santa's grab box, New Year's Eve, New Years (Renew &amp; Rejuvenate?) and a few other ideas by @marjojoleintje 

7. Cruelty-free- @@Animezing

8. Zoology- animal-themed box, cute trinkets, etc

9. BB/CC box- only bases. BB cushions, CC creams, BB tester sets, sampling box 

Tell me if I missed anything~    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 10, 2014)

@@veritazy

Peppermint doesn't have to be a scent box, but also skin care items

I would also request

Ampoule box (nothin' but ampoules...)

Venom Box (bee &amp; synake)

I really am into venom products now.  I figure if they can do those snail boxes, they should be able to do a venom box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EmiB (Oct 10, 2014)

I would like a box with *foam cleansers *only. Probably will by 2 of them.


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm really worried there won't be any Christmas boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Today's boxes ship December, 8th already!


----------



## veritazy (Oct 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@veritazy
> 
> Peppermint doesn't have to be a scent box, but also skin care items
> 
> ...


Thats true, all the scentboxes can just be regular memeboxes too. Like themed ones they are coming out with: Tea Tree, Wine and Cheese. I think Bee &amp; Snake will sell very well too! Just think of the price point and how rare it is to come across those in other parts of the world! Lets hope they at least include these more frequently in the boxes~  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 17, 2014)

What about a Disney Frozen box? Could have Elsa items (icy colours, moisturising hand gloves), Anna items (warm colours, chocolate fondue skin item) and Olaf (carrot based items?).

Probably a bit late now but a Christmas countdown box? Or a New Year, New Me box with skin care items to blast away the winter blues and herald in the new year?

Further ahead - Sweetheart box (for valentines day...and my birthday!) with cute sweet scented items.

My little girl box - for children and includes cute, fun items that don't contain any "nasties" or have been tested on animals etc..

A For Him box with items aimed towards the other half of the species (as yes, guys do like to moisturise and take care of their bodies / hair too).


----------



## veritazy (Oct 19, 2014)

@@Alidolly Love the frozen idea though they did have a slight problem with trademarks &amp; rights before. Probably a simple Winter Box will do.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This idea has been pinned!

I also agree we all love those festive boxes. I believe those will sell well since many have asked for them. (refer previous pages) The for Him box was also sold in the beginning (I believe there were 2) but those weren't sold out fast enough. I think they should bring it back since nowadays they have a larger customer base!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 19, 2014)

You missed off label young box @@veritazy


----------



## veritazy (Oct 19, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> You missed off label young box @@veritazy


Ahh we never considered that brand! I went through every page but no one suggested it. That or I was blind.

What is your fav product from Label young?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## northtosouth (Oct 22, 2014)

Please memebox, a vanilla box!

I also would like: *fire and ice:* heating and cooling products

Suncare box (maybe not til summer though)


----------



## gypsy696 (Oct 24, 2014)

Want snail box 2. And a Bee venom box. A sake box.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 24, 2014)

I also want another snail box! And for christ sake, give us the vanilla box already!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 24, 2014)

skinfood is crossed of the list!  yeah!!
 

now...

Venom Box

Peppermint Box

Winter Care Box

Secret Key Box


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 24, 2014)

Winter and Christmas boxes - come on, it's high time!


----------



## migasa (Oct 27, 2014)

Fermented cosmetics!!!!!


----------



## northtosouth (Oct 27, 2014)

northtosouth said:


> Please memebox, a vanilla box!
> 
> I also would like: *fire and ice:* heating and cooling products
> 
> Suncare box (maybe not til summer though)


They used my heating cooling idea... everyone on here seems to hate it even though cooling care was a great box!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 27, 2014)

@northtosouth  no, I don't hate it - I purchased it.  I just hope that the cooling products are not aloe vera products!


----------



## northtosouth (Oct 27, 2014)

Yeah I dont want more aloe vera...I think there is some sort of heating body cream in there, hopefully there's some good heating/cooling masks in there too. Also sounds like it could include a hot oil/treatment hair product...


----------



## veritazy (Oct 27, 2014)

@northtosouth @biancardi Idk what you girls would think about this product if it made it into the box as a 'cold' item. It was featured and loved in the show Get it beauty. Apparently cools the head on a hot summer's day (thus prevents oily scalp) and smells lovely too.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 27, 2014)

@@veritazy since I have oily hair, that would be really nice! I love products like that.


----------



## northtosouth (Oct 28, 2014)

Yeah I would like that!!


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 28, 2014)

What about a "tools of the trade" box with good quality brushes etc. I saw the US store had some but not the global one...


----------



## ChullBird (Oct 29, 2014)

I'd like to see an oil and troubles box that doesn't focus on cleansing/spot treatments. I've got pink powders and foam cleansers for days, ya'll. It would be cool if they did one with serums/deep moisturizers/masks. I know that stuff is out there.

How about a HelloEverybody box? I love their products and I need more. Witch's Pouch box? I also second the bee venom box.


----------



## BelleBeryl (Oct 29, 2014)

Lipbalms only box for the cold winter season.


----------



## bubu (Oct 30, 2014)

I want a soybean box because I want to try Innisfree's soybean line.


----------



## bubu (Oct 30, 2014)

Actually I want an Asian foods cosmetics box! (okay I know, it needs a sexier, more marketable name)

This box would contain: seaweed, soybean, goji berries, Asian grains (rice/mung bean/adzuki beans/sorghum/barley etc), yuzu, tea, sake and some fermented foods.

I just want more food themed boxes with yummy yuzu body products!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 30, 2014)

bubu said:


> Actually I want an Asian foods cosmetics box! (okay I know, it needs a sexier, more marketable name)
> 
> This box would contain: seaweed, soybean, goji berries, Asian grains (rice/mung bean/adzuki beans/sorghum/barley etc), yuzu, tea, sake and some fermented foods.
> 
> I just want more food themed boxes with yummy yuzu body products!


They already had a lot of food boxes separately, they've had a whole grains box, a green tea box, fermented box, and a berry box. I've found most of the food boxes to be really quite good, so I try to buy them all   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 30, 2014)

After seeing a preview of the Pony eyeshadow palette, I'd love a Pony-curated box available for U.S. and other customers.  Thanks, memespies!


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 30, 2014)

bubu said:


> I want a soybean box because I want to try Innisfree's soybean line.


Great idea! I love the notion of a Soy Box or Bean Box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It would probably be fermented too, which is awesome!


----------



## bubu (Oct 31, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> They already had a lot of food boxes separately, they've had a whole grains box, a green tea box, fermented box, and a berry box. I've found most of the food boxes to be really quite good, so I try to buy them all   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yep, definitely agree with you! I haven't been disappointed with a food box yet. 

A multi-food themed box would make me even happier just because... As much as I want seaweed or sake products for example, I don't need individual boxes of each. I have to remember I only have one face for all this skincare!


----------



## ChullBird (Oct 31, 2014)

I want a box with all new brands/products we've never received before. I'm tired of the same repeat brands: hope girl, cheekroom, etc. Not that they're bad brands per say just majorly overloaded.


----------



## veritazy (Nov 2, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> After seeing a preview of the Pony eyeshadow palette, I'd love a Pony-curated box available for U.S. and other customers.  Thanks, memespies!


She did one for Korean memebox before and I love a majority of her choices, even though they are makeup. I think Pony can sell anything!! &lt;3





 

photo credits to mysugarcoffee

I do think it is easier for youtubers to blog about makeup than skincare so I never have enough faith to buy collabs since I am a skincare and minimal makeup person. 



ChullBird said:


> I want a box with all new brands/products we've never received before. I'm tired of the same repeat brands: hope girl, cheekroom, etc. Not that they're bad brands per say just majorly overloaded.


^^ Yup!! This has been said since page 4! Really, enough, Memebox~~


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 2, 2014)

@@veritazy, yes, I'd seen Pony had a box for Memebox Korea (although I hadn't seen a pic -- thanks!) so I hope there's one for the rest of the world.  Soon.... tomorrow.....


----------



## biancardi (Nov 7, 2014)

memespies - if you need ideas for boxes, we got a lot of good ones here!!


----------



## ievutuce (Nov 7, 2014)

Id love a christmas gift box. Not sure what should be in it, but it would me my personal present to myslelf for christmas!


----------



## Hexen Einmaleins (Nov 10, 2014)

Memespies! I'd love to see a collaboration with Biohazardous Beauty! She's got over 2 million Facebook likes and is how I found out about Memebox.

I'm dying just thinking about the kinds of awesome boxes she would make.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 10, 2014)

At this point I'd like to see ANY new boxes Memespies. Seriously not impressed with lack of communication with your customers and affiliates. You want people to promote your items on YouTube, Facebook, Blogs etc, you have to COMMUNICATE!!! Not doing so causes alarm which may turn to panic (and cancelling existing orders). It definitely leads to people going elsewhere to shop...which will lead to your business suffering...

So, PLEASE...let everyone know what's going on!!! We would rather know the truth than speculate.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 11, 2014)

Would also love to see a TheYeon box with Jeju Hallabong products. The all in one serum is brilliant but would love to try more products from that range including the sherbet cream which looks adorable.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 30, 2014)

Im gonna request some new boxes and pray to god someone will be released soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

1. Snail Box- Yes, more snails. It's half a century since the last one were released. People in general love snail products, so it would sell fast!
2.Bee &amp; Snail venom - Alot of people would buy this as well. Would be nice to include something from Benton's snail+bee line, and it's skin effector in synake maybe. Idc, I want to try everything snake+bee as they work really well for me in general!
3.Girls night IN: A box full of all kinds of masks, treatment etc. Girl's night in are super fun, and I usually provide with tons of masks etc and we always have fun. Foot+hand+face masks, nail buffers, nail polish, slimming masks even. Bring it on!
4.Vanilla+Cinnamon box: CMON memebox, been asking for this for months and months now. Really want this!
5. Christmas essentials - Has to ship asap though and be bundled with something. Red lippies, golden shadows, luxorious body creams, shower gel even, hair spray and hair mask etc. Maybe eye pigments too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Nov 30, 2014)

They did a Girls Night In - the At Home box - which was.....not what I expected, to say the least.  And nothing like the box you described!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 30, 2014)

And I would like to request this...

Simply a BOX.

Yes, just a box. Like the kind we used to get in the good old days.

No unnecessary repeat products. No Cheek Room. No Hope Girl.

And absolutely no CPM2 leftovers.

This box could be any or all of the above mentioned suggestions.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 30, 2014)

Iknow @@biancardi, that's why I requested a new one. Because at home were nothing like expected..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## thelavalampgirl (Nov 30, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> 2.Bee &amp; Snail venom - Alot of people would buy this as well. Would be nice to include something from Benton's snail+bee line, and it's skin effector in synake maybe. Idc, I want to try everything snake+bee as they work really well for me in general!


Ooh, what about a snake venom one?


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 30, 2014)

I like the value boxes because you know what you are getting but the free gift gives you that unknown that boxes have, I think a nice mix of regular boxes and value boxes is a good idea


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 30, 2014)

thelavalampgirl said:


> Ooh, what about a snake venom one?


I meant snake XD


----------



## thelavalampgirl (Nov 30, 2014)

I was thinking 'I'm sure snails don't produce venom'...  

I would like an anti-redness box, which I reckon must have been suggested before but I'm running with it.  I'm pale as milk most of the time but I have really bad flushing on my cheeks and it's really embarrassing.  So green tinted concealers, anti-redness skin care.  

Alternatively, I would love a jewel - themed box.  Ruby, emerald, sapphires and so on.


----------



## detroitjewel (Nov 30, 2014)

I would love to see a Russian or Tibetan inspired beauty box!


----------



## detroitjewel (Dec 4, 2014)

It would also be fun to get a "best of decades past" box. A box full of iconic Korean product trends. One item/ ingredient that defined the 60s, one that was popular in the 70s, a product every grandmother swears by, etc.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 4, 2014)

A ...anything but CPM2 leftover box?

Hangover box - products that hide the night before over indulgence of Christmas!

New Year, New You - innovative products that make you feel 1 million dollars

Baby its cold outside - winter essentials for hands, lips, hair and body


----------



## migasa (Dec 6, 2014)

1. *Fermented cosmetics box #3* !!!!!!

2. Oil&amp;Trouble box #5

3. ZERO box #2

4. Snail box


----------



## biancardi (Dec 6, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> A ...anything but CPM2 leftover box?
> 
> Hangover box - products that hide the night before over indulgence of Christmas!
> 
> ...


I've wanted a winter box for so long  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I also think it should include some nice steaming products to help with colds


----------



## happysubber23 (Dec 6, 2014)

Ok, I'm de-lurking because I had the horrible misfortune of only really "discovering" Memebox a few weeks ago and was just getting acclimated to how it worked in time to see them stop making boxes (I ordered Dirty Gal as my first box). So I've missed out on all the fun and now can only hope that they will start making great boxes again and daydream some up so here goes.....

1. Breakfast Box-filled with egg, coffee, tea, milk, fruit, yogurt, and/or "pig" products (could feature products from Skin Food, Lioele, Too Cool for School, Elizavecca, Holika Holika, Tony Moly, etc.) Draws from some popular past themes but in a new way.

2. Forest Box-can feature mushroom, acorn, chestnut, pine/pine nut, tea tree, etc. products as well as "forest themed" products in general (e.g. I know nothing about the quality but I know Nature Republic has a Forest Garden line).

3. Salad Bar box-all the delicious things you can find on a salad bar in one box (healthy in you and on you)....products could feature lettuce, cucumber, tomoto, broccoli, bean, egg, oil, vinegar etc. (special request for the Missha ginger &amp; vinegar foot peeling mask).

4. Sting, Slither, and Slime- Just another request for a box featuring bee venom, "snayke," and snail products. Leaves wiggle room for other slimy, gooey things I suppose (pun not intended).

5. Elements Boxes (kind of expanding on Earth and Sea but as a 4-part series):

_Water_: products featuring kelp/seaweed/sea vegetables, caviar, pearl, a water sleeping pack, Recipe's spray essence water (because I love the brand,) mists, etc.

_Fire_: volcanic products, charcoal products, heating masks (face and/or hair), etc.

_Air_: Oxygen products, bubble/foam products, air cushion cosmetics, etc.

_Earth_: mud, mineral, soil, etc. Maybe could even stretch to include roots like ginseng and ginger given that they grow down into the Earth and all.

Okay, that's all for tonight. I've done my bit Memebox, now you do yours  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edited to add bees to slither and slime box idea and expand on other ideas.


----------



## OiiO (Dec 7, 2014)

happysubber23 said:


> Ok, I'm de-lurking because I had the horrible misfortune of only really "discovering" Memebox a few weeks ago and was just getting acclimated to how it worked in time to see them stop making boxes (I ordered Dirty Gal as my first box). So I've missed out on all the fun and now can only hope that they will start making great boxes again and daydream some up so here goes.....
> 
> 1. Breakfast Box-filled with egg, coffee, tea, milk, fruit, and/or "pig" products (could feature products from Skin Food, Lioele, Too Cool for School, Elizavecca, Holika Holika, Tony Moly, etc.) Draws from some popular past themes but in a new way.
> 
> ...


Those are some seriously great suggestions! I really like the idea of a Breakfast and Slither/Slime boxes, there are plenty of awesome products that could fit those themes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## happysubber23 (Dec 7, 2014)

OiiO said:


> Those are some seriously great suggestions! I really like the idea of a Breakfast and Slither/Slime boxes, there are plenty of awesome products that could fit those themes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks, actually a re-think too...could be "slither, slime, and sting" to give the bee venom a chance to be included too.


----------



## OiiO (Dec 7, 2014)

happysubber23 said:


> Thanks, actually a re-think too...could be "slither, slime, and sting" to give the bee venom a chance to be included too.


Good thinking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Those bee venom and snail creams are heavenly!


----------



## theori3 (Dec 7, 2014)

happysubber23 said:


> Ok, I'm de-lurking because I had the horrible misfortune of only really "discovering" Memebox a few weeks ago and was just getting acclimated to how it worked in time to see them stop making boxes (I ordered Dirty Gal as my first box). So I've missed out on all the fun and now can only hope that they will start making great boxes again and daydream some up so here goes.....
> 
> 1. Breakfast Box-filled with egg, coffee, tea, milk, fruit, and/or "pig" products (could feature products from Skin Food, Lioele, Too Cool for School, Elizavecca, Holika Holika, Tony Moly, etc.) Draws from some popular past themes but in a new way.
> 
> ...


I love the forest, salad, and elements ideas!


----------



## happysubber23 (Dec 7, 2014)

Okay, clearly I can't stop myself and I had to triple check to be sure this wasn't already done....

Sweats and Treats (or simply "Dessert") Box: So many wonderful possibilities for items with chocolate, berries, "ice cream," cookies, vanilla, etc. Some specific suggestions could include Etude House Eyes Cream or Tony Moly Ice Queen sleeping cream; Mizon honey &amp; black sugar scrub or Skin Food black sugar serum; Innisfree Sweet Fruits hand cream or The Saem Fruits Punch hand cream (any variety although I think the peach is especially cute), Too Cool for School Marshmallow Puff, etc.

Ok, really going to sleep now to dream of boxes.

ETA: Oops, I guess they did do this box already, but I suppose that this could be an even better version #2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theori3 (Dec 7, 2014)

happysubber23 said:


> Okay, clearly I can't stop myself and I had to triple check to be sure this wasn't already done....
> 
> Sweats and Treats (or simply "Dessert") Box: So many wonderful possibilities for items with chocolate, berries, "ice cream," cookies, vanilla, etc. Some specific suggestions could include Etude House Eyes Cream or Tony Moly Ice Queen sleeping cream; Mizon honey &amp; black sugar scrub or Skin Food black sugar serum; Innisfree Sweet Fruits hand cream or The Saem Fruits Punch hand cream (any variety although I think the peach is especially cute), etc.
> 
> Ok, really going to sleep now to dream of boxes.


Memebox actually did do a dessert box... I think these are good suggestions for Dessert 2, though!


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 7, 2014)

At this point we want like... any boxes?!


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 7, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> At this point we want like... any boxes?!


Except perhaps another CPM2 restock...

How about a Four Seasons box with items for spring (renew), summer (sun care), autumn (fruits of the forest), winter (protection)?

Nail art - with tools of the trade, nail care (I'd love some wax products or deep conditioning treatments for nails).


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 7, 2014)

Gimme anything and I'll buy. Just any box. Not CPM2.But I'll take whatever else!


----------



## sillymakeupgirl (Dec 12, 2014)

happysubber23 said:


> Ok, I'm de-lurking because I had the horrible misfortune of only really "discovering" Memebox a few weeks ago and was just getting acclimated to how it worked in time to see them stop making boxes (I ordered Dirty Gal as my first box). So I've missed out on all the fun and now can only hope that they will start making great boxes again and daydream some up so here goes.....
> 
> 1. Breakfast Box-filled with egg, coffee, tea, milk, fruit, yogurt, and/or "pig" products (could feature products from Skin Food, Lioele, Too Cool for School, Elizavecca, Holika Holika, Tony Moly, etc.) Draws from some popular past themes but in a new way.
> 
> ...


I love ur ideas! Wish I was that creative. lol


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 1, 2015)

Boxes to be shipped international in the summer would be nice...don't leave it too long or the customer base you had memebox will have moved on and may never return. Sure, there will be new customers but many of your sales were through bloggers and you tube referrals and these people and hurt and annoyed you've dumped them so badly this close to Valentine's Day. By this time next year they will have a new boyfriend and won't be interested in your pathetic attempts to get them back again. A few free boxes and a couple of discount codes might sway some but many will resist and stick with their current partner of choice. The "I might return at some point and deliver a better service" comments run hollow. Time moves on and so do customers. They might not be willing to forgive and forget this time round (as I understand you've dumped them before about the same time last year!). Not a good track record for any serious commitment in the future from them is it?

We wish you well with your new partners (US, China and Korea). Just don't expect us to be around when you decide its time to court International again.


----------



## Haley Hayes (Feb 4, 2015)

I have not bought a MEMEBox yet. 2 reasons I have not ordered yet are: I am intimidated by the unfamiliar products. I am afraid the products are going to be things oly a twenty something could wear, and I am 40 something. 

I am an avid Korean Drama Fan. I would not hesitate to buy something I have seen in Dramas. 

Things I have seen or heard about in dramas and would love to have:

1. Face mist spray. I am not sure what they do, but the lovely leading ladies in the dramas spray it on and I want to spray it on too. 

2. face masks that are paper or cloth or what ever they are made out of. - lots of singles in every variety

3. Some kind of spot corrector or skin brightening or skin lightening product. Everyone wants to have milky white flawless skin, like the stars we see in the dramas have. 

4. BB cream because according to dramas even young male 3rd generation chaebol heirs wear it to keep their flowerboy appearance. 

5. lip tint because according to dramas, like BB cream, even people who "never" wear make up and are "natural" beauties, never leave home without it on. 

Of course we have to wear our face masks with the specially folded Sauna towel on our heads so maybe add in a towel or even just an instruction sheet with directions for folding the Sheep horn head towel.

6.Other things that would remind me of Korean Dramas are: masks, mists, or moisturizers with Rose, SeaWeed, Sweet Potato, Ginseng, or Rice. Something Egg or Cute animal shaped. 

A "Drama Fan" box would be great! Having two versions- 1 with mostly sample sizes and a Deluxe one with mostly full size products would be great too. That way you are sure to have something for every budget.


----------

